# 2016 Navigation Map Updates



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2015-4 for NBT2 are available.
> you can PM if you need a link (for free).


This should be a Free OTA update for NBT2 cars.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Shawn, not in Belgium. BMW Belgium did not get a deal with Vodafone for 4g cards high volume download, so the Navi would not get the update over the air. In Belgium this is a chargeable update (unfortunately).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Geez, that sucks.


----------



## majahpayne (Sep 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan, i need some info on these 2016 Navigation maps bro. I have a 2012 BMW X5. Help me please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

majahpayne said:


> shawnsheridan, i need some info on these 2016 Navigation maps bro. I have a 2012 BMW X5. Help me please.


PM sent.


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi shawn, i would love to learn to update my f10 nbt navigation, currently running Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2014. and can i have latest esys, pdszdata & i-level table (google & search does not give reliable result). Sorry to asking so much & thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ArrZeeM said:


> Hi shawn, i would love to learn to update my f10 nbt navigation, currently running Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2014. and can i have latest esys, pdszdata & i-level table (google & search does not give reliable result). Sorry to asking so much & thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## cashino (Aug 10, 2015)

Please can I have Europe 2016 move map


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cashino said:


> Please can I have Europe 2016 move map


PM sent.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi folks,

any chance the Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 is already out there....i'm very interested in ;-)

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bommibaer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> any chance the Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 is already out there....i'm very interested in ;-)
> 
> regards


No chance. It is not released yet.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

jesus christ you're fast, thanks for the info....


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Is the PREMIUM 2016-1 or 2015-2 (CIC Systems) for Taiwan available for download?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Is the PREMIUM 2016-1 or 2015-2 (CIC Systems) for Taiwan available for download?


Not as far as I know.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> This should be a Free OTA update for NBT2 cars.


Hey Shawn,

How do I determine NBT vs. NBT2--is it as simple as reading the name of the CAFD or is there some visual/version cue I can look for in iDrive? A VIN decode didn't yield anything that helped me. If relevant, I have a 2015 M6 Gran Coupe (production date: 2014-12-08).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limeypride said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> How do I determine NBT vs. NBT2--is it as simple as reading the name of the CAFD or is there some visual/version cue I can look for in iDrive? A VIN decode didn't yield anything that helped me. If relevant, I have a 2015 M6 Gran Coupe (production date: 2014-12-08).


You have regular NBT and run NEXT Map (not Evo).


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have regular NBT and run NEXT Map (not Evo).


Thanks.

I'm curious--can you explain the difference or point me to a link that does?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limeypride said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm curious--can you explain the difference or point me to a link that does?


Apart from Evo having 4G card and being capable of OTA Map Updates, I'm not sure what else is different. I think it has or will have Touch Screen, Gesture Controls, and Apple CarPlay/ NBT2 Evo so far is only in F23 and LCI F30 as far as I know.


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

I have China 2016-1 Map in local netdisk


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there a possibility to download those maps? I need North America PREMIUM 2016-1.

Thanks!


----------



## dannywwc (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I am from Hong Kong, may I please to have the update? Many Thanks, Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dannywwc said:


> Hi Shawn, I am from Hong Kong, may I please to have the update? Many Thanks, Danny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## josh1e (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn, I have S609 Premium with Europe map, could you please send me a link., also can I re-use FSC from previous map update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josh1e said:


> Hi Shawn, I have S609 Premium with Europe map, could you please send me a link., also can I re-use FSC from previous map update?


No, you need new FSC Code.

PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

holaaaa


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

Hauer said:


> Released. Europe Premium 2016-1 West and East also. Wait for official news. Soon at the dealership stations.
> 
> PS I don't have links, so please don't ask.


----------



## lobra69 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn

I'm looking for map update MOVE Europe 2016

thanx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lobra69 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'm looking for map update MOVE Europe 2016
> 
> thanx in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Sebmillan (Oct 7, 2015)

Shawn i am interested, please send me a PM; looking to update 2013 maps on an x5 and 2011 maps on a 3 series
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sebmillan said:


> Shawn i am interested, please send me a PM; looking to update 2013 maps on an x5 and 2011 maps on a 3 series
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rsancz11 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey shawnsheridan, same here - I need some info on these 2016 Navigation maps too. I have a 2013 BMW X3 and local dealership quoted $400. Do you need my e-addy? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rsancz11 said:


> Hey shawnsheridan, same here - I need some info on these 2016 Navigation maps too. I have a 2013 BMW X3 and local dealership quoted $400. Do you need my e-addy? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cicirtap (Sep 7, 2013)

Any news for Europe premium 2016 or Europe Evo 2016?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cicirtap said:


> Any news for Europe premium 2016 or Europe Evo 2016?


Still waiting...


----------



## Ysi (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey all,
Please give me advice or right direction.
I have didn't upgraded navigation system since manufacturing November 2009 in my BMW X5D Version 1.4.6.
- First of all advice me do I need to upgrade firmware?
- Or I can directly upload new map 2016 from this topic?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ysi said:


> Hey all,
> Please give me advice or right direction.
> I have didn't upgraded navigation system since manufacturing November 2009 in my BMW X5D Version 1.4.6.
> - First of all advice me do I need to upgrade firmware?
> - Or I can directly upload new map 2016 from this topic?


You can update directly to 2016, although if your CIC firmware is too old, you will need to update via DVD instead of USB.

PM sent,


----------



## fsd350 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Shawn,

I need the info for USA CIC please.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fsd350 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I need the info for USA CIC please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rytch (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn -- could you PM me the link for the 2016 FSC code and map? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rytch said:


> Hi Shawn -- could you PM me the link for the 2016 FSC code and map? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Ysi (Oct 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can update directly to 2016, although if your CIC firmware is too old, you will need to update via DVD instead of USB.
> 
> PM sent,


My is Version 1.4.6.
Could you please clarify which one too old?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ysi said:


> My is Version 1.4.6.
> Could you please clarify which one too old?


PM sent.


----------



## kingsleysmith (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Can you hook me up, which ever I need, for a MY15 M4. Thanks.

K


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kingsleysmith said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you hook me up, which ever I need, for a MY15 M4. Thanks.
> 
> K


PM sent.


----------



## kingsleysmith (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks buddy,

K


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Shawn, can you PM me info about 2016 maps as well! 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vetaldj said:


> Shawn, can you PM me info about 2016 maps as well!
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Freakyline (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi shawn,

what is your latest version for Europe (NBT)? My installed version is 2013, so I would be happy for any updates even if it's not the 2016 version yet.
Can you send me a PM with the FSC code and link?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freakyline said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> what is your latest version for Europe (NBT)? My installed version is 2013, so I would be happy for any updates even if it's not the 2016 version yet.
> Can you send me a PM with the FSC code and link?
> ...


Latest available is Europe 2015-2 NEXT.

PM sent.


----------



## Ysi (Oct 2, 2015)

:thumbup: Great!
Works perfect, wonderful source.:yummy:
In case questions quick and knowledgeable support.:angel:
Indeed recommend.


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Anything for CIC Europe Premium? 2015-2 at the moment.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Afsar said:


> Anything for CIC Europe Premium? 2015-2 at the moment.


2016-1 still not available.


----------



## stigs1280 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

2012 F10 with CIC nav system. Can you PM the links for the map updates?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stigs1280 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> 2012 F10 with CIC nav system. Can you PM the links for the map updates?


PM sent.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Any idea where I can find the dvd version for CCC. A friend of mine is looking for it for his 5 series.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> Any idea where I can find the dvd version for CCC. A friend of mine is looking for it for his 5 series.


PM sent.


----------



## yahala2000 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Shawn 
could you PM me the link for the Road Map Arabian Gulf NEXT 2016 & FSC code ? 
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yahala2000 said:


> Hi Shawn
> could you PM me the link for the Road Map Arabian Gulf NEXT 2016 & FSC code ?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Salca02 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Shawn, 2010 E92 M3. Can I have the link please, thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Salca02 said:


> Hey Shawn, 2010 E92 M3. Can I have the link please, thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## rubberduck (Mar 30, 2015)

*Europe Premium west 2016*

Hi Shawn,

just like to check with you if the europe premium map 2016 is released already... and if so, PM would be nice


----------



## Kuddel1 (May 25, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking for the Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 Update for my F10

Thanks for your help


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn, very appreciated get PM about dl maps CIC premium 2016-1 Western/Eastern Europe
Thanks in advance 
sausewind


----------



## whom535 (Sep 4, 2014)

sausewind said:


> Hi Shawn, very appreciated get PM about dl maps CIC premium 2016-1 Western/Eastern Europe
> Thanks in advance
> sausewind


dito

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> Hi shawn. Always no coming NEXT Europe 2016 ?





Kuddel1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for the Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 Update for my F10
> 
> Thanks for your help


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rubberduck said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> just like to check with you if the europe premium map 2016 is released already... and if so, PM would be nice





sausewind said:


> Hi Shawn, very appreciated get PM about dl maps CIC premium 2016-1 Western/Eastern Europe
> Thanks in advance
> sausewind





whom535 said:


> dito
> 
> thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peerware said:


> This also counts for me. I'm new to the whole coding of BMW's but I'm verry interested.


PM sent.


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn.

I wanted to know if EUROPE NEXT 2016-1 is available and if so could i please get a PM?

Thanks.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn, very appreciated get PM about dl maps CIC premium 2016-1 Western/Eastern Europe
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aftaab said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> I wanted to know if EUROPE NEXT 2016-1 is available and if so could i please get a PM?
> 
> Thanks.





vzinic said:


> Hi Shawn, very appreciated get PM about dl maps CIC premium 2016-1 Western/Eastern Europe
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## ffantazzini (Oct 26, 2015)

*Update Maps*

Hi everybody.
This is the first bmw for me (AT2 bought july 2015) and i'm a really newbie about it.
I'd like to update the maps and i'd like to know everyting about how to do: could you help me?
It's a connected pro navigator with this version:
EUROPA
BMW Group
101141.1.3.411
Road Map Europe Route 2015-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_F14421A
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ffantazzini said:


> Hi everybody.
> This is the first bmw for me (AT2 bought july 2015) and i'm a really newbie about it.
> I'd like to update the maps and i'd like to know everyting about how to do: could you help me?
> It's a connected pro navigator with this version:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cicirtap (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi shawn. Is yet out 2016-1 for NBT and NBT-2? (Premium and evo)
Thanks mate


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cicirtap said:


> Hi shawn. Is yet out 2016-1 for NBT and NBT-2? (Premium and evo)
> Thanks mate
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


PREMIUM is for CIC, NEXT is for NBT, and EVO is for NBT2. Europe PREMIUM and NEXT 2016-1 are released. EVO is not.

PM sent.


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Please send me link to Europe Next 2016-1.
Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhd1R (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking for the Europe NEXT 2016-1.

Thanks.


----------



## br1972 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

Could you please send me the link to Europe Next 2016-1?

WBR,
Boris.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Shawn..any news about NEXT 2016?


----------



## johnvid (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to the new West-Europe 2016 Premium map for my BMW E90 LCI from 2009? At the moment I have the Premium 2015-2 version which I updated through USB. 

Thanks in advance. 

Greetings,
John


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking for Europe PREMIUM 2016 WEST for CIC.
Thanks in advance


----------



## crosser2005 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hell

Can you send me the link please I have a 328i BJ 2013 europe maps please


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I please have a link for Europe Next 2016-1?

Thanks


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Got Southeast asia NEXT 2016 to share ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not have links for Map only, and the usual source for Map Torrent files has discontinued the practice.

If you need Map Update (FSC Code & Map), then I have a source for that.

PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Got Southeast asia NEXT 2016 to share ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only SEA PREMIUM 2016 is released as far as I know, not SEA NEXT 2016 yet.


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only SEA PREMIUM 2016 is released as far as I know, not SEA NEXT 2016 yet.


Hey Shawn , can you send me the links to 2016-1 Europe Next ? 
available ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpwolf said:


> Hey Shawn , can you send me the links to 2016-1 Europe Next ?
> available ?


PM sent.


----------



## Intertuning (May 3, 2014)

Hey Shawn , can you send me the links to 2016-1 Europe Next and Premium?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey Shawn, would it be possible to have link to NEXT 2016-1 map data? No need for FSC code...
Many thanks! 
Finally this map is here. My first update.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Hey Shawn, would it be possible to have link to NEXT 2016-1 map data? No need for FSC code...
> Many thanks!
> Finally this map is here. My first update.


Unfortunately no free link to map download, only somebody you can buy the map and code from


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

As I already wrote above, I do not have links for Map only, and the usual source for Map Torrent files has discontinued the practice.

If you need Map Update (FSC Code & Map), then I have a source for that.


----------



## exilim1989 (Oct 25, 2015)

I am Looking for Europe PREMIUM 2016 WEST for CIC. I have a e90 with cic business.

Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exilim1989 said:


> I am Looking for Europe PREMIUM 2016 WEST for CIC. I have a e90 with cic business.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Europe MOTION 2016-1 is not released.


----------



## smodo (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey Shawn , can you send me the links to 2016-1 Europe Next 
THANKS!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smodo said:


> Hey Shawn , can you send me the links to 2016-1 Europe Next
> THANKS!


PM sent.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

One question regarding MOVE Europe 2016 for SA 606 for F30 (2014): I do not have an USB port in my glovebox - is it possible to update anyway (USB port in center arm rest)?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

delirio said:


> One question regarding MOVE Europe 2016 for SA 606 for F30 (2014): I do not have an USB port in my glovebox - is it possible to update anyway (USB port in center arm rest)?


yes it is possible. All latest F30's have USB in center armrest (mine has it there).


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks.

Shawn, could you send me the link for MOVE 2016 Europe, pls?


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

*2016-1 Europe Premium map*

Hi Shawn,

Do you have the 2016-1 Europe Premium maps yet? If so please send me a link. I need West if it is split.

Many thanks


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone want to share the download links for Europe 2016 maps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colinquack said:


> Can I please have a link for europe next 2016?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

When be released EUROPE ROUTE 2016?


----------



## jopecasa (Oct 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No Australia 2016 Maps have been released yet.


Thanks for replying!



VadimAA; said:


> Which maps you need?
> Premium,Next,Move,Motion?


Premium please?

Cheers!


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

jopecasa said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> Premium please?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

akirax23 said:


> When be released EUROPE ROUTE 2016?


soon


----------



## daenosx (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Shawn can you send me the sources info  thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daenosx said:


> Hey Shawn can you send me the sources info  thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## hill67 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I am also interested in Europe PREMIUM 2016 west.
I already have an FSC code.
Thanks in advance!

BR Marcel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hill67 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am also interested in Europe PREMIUM 2016 west.
> I already have an FSC code.
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dimensionone (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

please, can you send me link for Europe 2016 Next.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dimensionone said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> please, can you send me link for Europe 2016 Next.


PM sent.


----------



## drivemecracy (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to have the links for Road Map EUROPE Next (X5 F15).

Tanks a lot.
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drivemecracy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to have the links for Road Map EUROPE Next (X5 F15).
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bawarec (Nov 3, 2015)

Shawn, can you PM me info about 2016 maps as well! 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bawarec said:


> Shawn, can you PM me info about 2016 maps as well!
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I am also interested in Europe PREMIUM 2016 west.
I not have an FSC code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rieger said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am also interested in Europe PREMIUM 2016 west.
> I not have an FSC code.


PM sent.


----------



## kalin76 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Road Map EUROPE Next 2016*

Hi Shawn,

I would like to have the links for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 (F31)

Tanks a lot.

Kalin


----------



## sirgutek (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,
Is it possible to get url for Europe Maps 2016 + codes ? (F10, 2011)
Can I update it via E-Sys ?

Than you !
Sirgutek


----------



## sirgutek (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,
Is it possible to get url for Europe Maps 2016 + codes ? (F10, 2011)
Can I update it via E-Sys ?

Thank You !
Sirgutek


----------



## Merdas (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you also send me your source info? Its for north America maps and 2013 X5, Thank you,
:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kalin76 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to have the links for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 (F31)
> 
> ...





sirgutek said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> Is it possible to get url for Europe Maps 2016 + codes ? (F10, 2011)
> Can I update it via E-Sys ?
> 
> ...





Merdas said:


> Hi Shawn, can you also send me your source info? Its for north America maps and 2013 X5, Thank you,
> :thumbup:


PM's sent.


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
Can you also send me Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 (F30)
Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you also send me Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 (F30)
> Thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## Jazlee (Nov 8, 2015)

*I am interested*

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jazlee said:


> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Dan-F36 (May 25, 2015)

I've been waiting for Europe Next 2016-1 as well. Can you please send me the link, Shawn?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dan-F36 said:


> I've been waiting for Europe Next 2016-1 as well. Can you please send me the link, Shawn?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Galopin (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 
can you send me the links to Europe Premium West 2016? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Galopin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you send me the links to Europe Premium West 2016? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Galopin (Nov 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks for the pm, but I just need the link (Europe Premium West 2016). Now I have FSC code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Galopin said:


> thanks for the pm, but I just need the link (Europe Premium West 2016). Now I have FSC code.


PM sent.


----------



## f4780yX4 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn, please may I have the links for Europe NEXT 2016-1 and the code? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f4780yX4 said:


> Hi Shawn, please may I have the links for Europe NEXT 2016-1 and the code? TIA


PM sent.


----------



## matthy (Feb 2, 2015)

hey please may I have the links for Europe NEXT 2016-1 and the code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matthy said:


> hey please may I have the links for Europe NEXT 2016-1 and the code?


PM sent.


----------



## Wamine (May 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn! Can u please send me the link for Europe NeXT 2016-1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wamine said:


> Hi Shawn! Can u please send me the link for Europe NeXT 2016-1?


PM sent.


----------



## Wamine (May 21, 2015)

Thx!


----------



## sthlm (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a download link for Europe 2016 Next? I already have the code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sthlm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a download link for Europe 2016 Next? I already have the code.


PM sent.


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Can I please get link for Europe Premium West 2016?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Afsar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get link for Europe Premium West 2016?


PM sent.


----------



## crisfeup (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

please can you send me the links for Europe NEXT 2016-1 and the code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisfeup said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> please can you send me the links for Europe NEXT 2016-1 and the code?


PM sent.


----------



## MRosth (Nov 13, 2015)

I need EU (Scandinavia)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MRosth said:


> I need EU (Scandinavia)


PM sent.


----------



## ajp558 (May 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can I please have a link for Europe Premium West 2016?

Many thanks in advance,
AJP558


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi,Shawn
Do you have a link to a Europa premium West 2016-1, a single USB version.
Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Hi,Shawn
> Do you have a link to a Europa premium West 2016-1, a single USB version.
> Kind Regards


No, sorry, only split version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ajp558 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please have a link for Europe Premium West 2016?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 101_be (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi

I could use info on updating my i3 maps to 2016 too 

Is it out for europe ?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

101_be said:


> Hi
> 
> I could use info on updating my i3 maps to 2016 too
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Can I have the link to Europe Premium West 2016?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> Can I have the link to Europe Premium West 2016?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## crisosrv (Nov 17, 2014)

Just read the forum regarding map update, I may need it as well since year is almost over... Shawn, can you pls send me the link and also the how to procedure. Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisosrv said:


> Just read the forum regarding map update, I may need it as well since year is almost over... Shawn, can you pls send me the link and also the how to procedure. Thanks...


PM sent.


----------



## Piraeus72 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Updates*

Hi Shawn could you please send a link for the U.S. maps please

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Piraeus72 said:


> Hi Shawn could you please send a link for the U.S. maps please
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Abzynthe (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi. Id like a link to the map that has the UK and also a code? For CIC
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Abzynthe said:


> Hi. Id like a link to the map that has the UK and also a code? For CIC
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## nero007 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 
Can you please give me the 2016 maps for USA . I have 2009 328i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nero007 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please give me the 2016 maps for USA . I have 2009 328i


PM sent.


----------



## getthat (Nov 17, 2015)

*Thank You*

Hello Shawn, I am very interested and thank you for all your help, i will need US maps for 2013 5 series


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

getthat said:


> Hello Shawn, I am very interested and thank you for all your help, i will need US maps for 2013 5 series


PM sent.


----------



## chinow12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,
Can you please give me the torrent link NEXT Europe 2016-1, plz 
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chinow12 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please give me the torrent link NEXT Europe 2016-1, plz
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

can a have the link for the NEXT 2016-1 and Europe West-Premium 2016-1 maps?

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bommibaer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can a have the link for the NEXT 2016-1 and Europe West-Premium 2016-1 maps?
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Freakyline (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

can you send me the download link for
- road map europe motion 2016-1
- road map europe Next 2016

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freakyline said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the download link for
> - road map europe motion 2016-1
> ...


Europe MOTION 2016-1 is not released yet.

PM sent.


----------



## BMW$2 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi shawn could i get a link to your sources. Thank you for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW$2 said:


> Hi shawn could i get a link to your sources. Thank you for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## Freakyline (Oct 17, 2015)

I downloaded the map data (Europe Motion 2015-2 West) and got a FSC code from shawn's source.

As I put the USB stick in the car - a message appeared to enter the code.
I did that and the key was accepted; afterwards there was a message that the CIC needs to restart now.

From this moment on, I can see in the "options" of the navigation system a status "navigation update in progress", but it stays alwas at "0,0%".
I canceled the update after 2 hours, but when I want to start the (old) navigation, there is a message that at the moment no navigation software is installed and the USB Stick is necessary.
When I put the USB-stick in, same problem: 0,0% in progress - it doesn't matter if I wait 2 or more hours.

Any ideas?
Does anybody know how to restart/reset the CIC completely?

Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freakyline said:


> ...As I put the USB stick in the car - a message appeared to enter the code.
> I did that and the key was accepted; afterwards there was a message that the CIC needs to restart now.
> 
> From this moment on, I can see in the "options" of the navigation system a status "navigation update in progress", but it stays alwas at "0,0%".
> ...


Do you use Windows or MAC?

Is USB Drive Fat32 Formatted (MS-DOS) and not exFAT or NTFS?


----------



## Freakyline (Oct 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you use Windows or MAC?
> 
> Is USB Drive Fat32 Formatted (MS-DOS) and not exFAT or NTFS?


I use Windows, but it is FAT32 formatted.

I tried another USB stick (16GB instead of 64GB), also FAT32 formatted, with another MAP-File - but still the same problem.
The update process starts always automatically (no code is necessary anymore), but it stays at 0,0% and the red LED on the stick doesn't work, just some seconds at the beginning.

When I start a navigation, it is just possible with the stick; calculating the route refers to a blinking LED - but 1 minute later the update process in the background is still at 0,0% and the LED turned off...

I think that is a kind of bug - but does anybody know how to reset the system?
Any other ideas I could try?

Thank you!


----------



## dkny (May 7, 2014)

HI Shawn

is 2016 Taiwan map release yet?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freakyline said:


> I use Windows, but it is FAT32 formatted.
> 
> I tried another USB stick (16GB instead of 64GB), also FAT32 formatted, with another MAP-File - but still the same problem.
> The update process starts always automatically (no code is necessary anymore), but it stays at 0,0% and the red LED on the stick doesn't work, just some seconds at the beginning.
> ...


I have never heard of such issue so long as Map Data is good, and USB is prepared properly. I do not know how to rest the CIC. I would try installing MOTION 2014, and if it works, then try updating it from there to 2015-2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dkny said:


> HI Shawn
> 
> is 2016 Taiwan map release yet?
> 
> thanks


I am told it is, but I have yet to hear of anyone with it.


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have currently the following map: Road MAP EUROPE EVO 2015-4. 

Is there any 2016 update available ?

Thanks

Zib


----------



## bradela (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Torrent link for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 please.
Grtz..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bradela said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Torrent link for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 please.
> Grtz..


PM sent.


----------



## markusczech (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a download link for Europe 2016 Next? I already have the code. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markusczech said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a download link for Europe 2016 Next? I already have the code.
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## markusczech (Nov 23, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Do you have SouthEast Asia NEXT 2016 link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ArrZeeM said:


> Hi Shawn, Do you have SouthEast Asia NEXT 2016 link?


PM sent.


----------



## benofishal (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Could I also get the NBT maps for Europe 2016. Whats the difference between the premium west version?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benofishal said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I also get the NBT maps for Europe 2016. Whats the difference between the premium west version?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Europe PREMIUM Map beginning with 2015-2 release is too big for CIC Hard Drive, so it is split into East and West versions.

With NBT, all of Europe is on single NEXT Map version.

PM sent.


----------



## riri (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

do you have links for:

Europe MAP 2016 NBT
Latest Europe MAP for CIC (West version)

Thank you for your help to the others.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

riri said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> do you have links for:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## riri (Nov 25, 2015)

you're too fast!!!


----------



## grippy (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi chaps.
Any chance of a link to the latest Europe West NEXT map please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grippy said:


> Hi chaps.
> Any chance of a link to the latest Europe West NEXT map please?
> Thanks


No such thing. MOTION and PREMIUM Maps are split for East and West. NEXT Map is not split and covers all of Europe.

PM sent.


----------



## grippy (Dec 12, 2013)

As soon as I wrote it i regretted saying west!  It's because last update i downloaded premium like a tosser and then realised that the premium nav was indeed the NBT and required NEXT. 
There's something that still feels like you are missing out by not getting "premium"  I know you are actually gaining by having all of Europe on the one disc.

Anyway, key thing missing here. Thanks Shawn. A true living legend.


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I will need your help again!!
Could you send to me the link for EUROPE NEXT 2016-1, please?

Thanks a lot...:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

estragos said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I will need your help again!!
> Could you send to me the link for EUROPE NEXT 2016-1, please?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## digital (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Shawn, would you send me the link for North America NEXT 2016?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digital said:


> Hi Shawn, would you send me the link for North America NEXT 2016?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rchotkan (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

do you have links for:

Europe MAP 2016 NBT
Latest Europe MAP for CIC (West version)

Thank you in advance


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Shawn, pm me the link for southeast asia Next 2016 pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rchotkan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> do you have links for:
> 
> ...





DTKT said:


> Hi Shawn, pm me the link for southeast asia Next 2016 pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM's sent.


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

*Europe Next 2016-1*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Will highly appreciate if you could share Europe Next 2016-1.

Thanks in advance and best regards!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10_520d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Will highly appreciate if you could share Europe Next 2016-1.
> 
> Thanks in advance and best regards!


PM sent.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the info for the North America CIC System?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Grumpy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the info for the North America CIC System?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

hi, just want to ask, my car have road map europe next, can i update it to become southeast asia next map?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ArrZeeM said:


> hi, just want to ask, my car have road map europe next, can i update it to become southeast asia next map?


Yes, so long as you have FSC Code for SEA NEXT Map.


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

thank you shawn


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Shawn.

Pls. Send me the link for SouthEast Asean Next 2016 map.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KienPC said:


> Dear Shawn.
> 
> Pls. Send me the link for SouthEast Asean Next 2016 map.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bmw511 (Nov 12, 2015)

Are there any map updates for the BMW i3 North America? I just bought one and the build date is May 2015. It doesn't appear to have any Navigation map updates since purchasing.


----------



## iRolando (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, I need everything (FSC Code and Map, etc) to update to the latest maps for Western Europe.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iRolando said:


> Hey, I need everything (FSC Code and Map, etc) to update to the latest maps for Western Europe.
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> Are there any map updates for the BMW i3 North America? I just bought one and the build date is May 2015. It doesn't appear to have any Navigation map updates since purchasing.


You can update to 2016-1.

PM sent.


----------



## pankul (Nov 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can update to 2016-1.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn: Me too !! please.

I have an 2014 I3 with Pro Navi option. Would love to update to latest Navi Maps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pankul said:


> Shawn: Me too !! please.
> 
> I have an 2014 I3 with Pro Navi option. Would love to update to latest Navi Maps.


PM sent.


----------



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Shawn, 

I got your PM for the update E-sys link and would you PM the link for 2016 update map too? Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lek said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I got your PM for the update E-sys link and would you PM the link for 2016 update map too? Thanks again!


PM sent.


----------



## sliptool (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn 

Can you send me the link for the 2016 North America maps. I have a 2015 328i

Thanks


----------



## drench (Nov 19, 2002)

Could I get the 2016 NEXT maps and FSC info? Thanks!


----------



## krw (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Sean
Do you have links to Europe West Motion 2016-1 ?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sliptool said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you send me the link for the 2016 North America maps. I have a 2015 328i
> 
> Thanks





drench said:


> Could I get the 2016 NEXT maps and FSC info? Thanks!





krw said:


> Hi Sean
> Do you have links to Europe West Motion 2016-1 ?
> 
> Many thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, Can I have 2016 North America maps update for 2015 535i?
Thanks in advance.
Btw, don't NBT systems update their maps automatically?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> Hi, Can I have 2016 North America maps update for 2015 535i?
> Thanks in advance.
> Btw, don't NBT systems update their maps automatically?


No. NBT running NEXT Map, like you have, must be manually updated. Newer NBT2 running EVO Map can be updated OTA via Subscription in some countries.

PM sent.


----------



## ROSTOVDON (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Can you send me the info for the North America 2016 NEXT maps and FSN? Just got 2016 X5, but maps are dated 02.2015. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ROSTOVDON said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> Can you send me the info for the North America 2016 NEXT maps and FSN? Just got 2016 X5, but maps are dated 02.2015. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

I need the detail for map updating . Please....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Melsu said:


> I need the detail for map updating . Please....


PM sent.


----------



## rupertclark (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Please would you send me the details for the Europe Next 2016-1

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rupertclark said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Please would you send me the details for the Europe Next 2016-1
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## SJOSBORNE! (May 22, 2006)

Hi Shawn

Would it be possible to PM me the details for the Europe Next 2016-1. I have NBT on MY2015 F32

Much appreciated 

Oz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SJOSBORNE! said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Would it be possible to PM me the details for the Europe Next 2016-1. I have NBT on MY2015 F32
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dkny (May 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn 

is it possible you can help me check on 2016 Taiwan map again?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dkny said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> is it possible you can help me check on 2016 Taiwan map again?
> 
> thx


No, sorry. I have no source for Taiwan 2016 maps yet.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Do you have link for Road Map Europe Premium West 2016, but single USB? (I already have 3 USB/DVD version).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> Do you have link for Road Map Europe Premium West 2016, but single USB? (I already have 3 USB/DVD version).


No. Have not seen any single version yet.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Have not seen any single version yet.


Thanks anyway


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

X5 E71 (2011) with CIC needs an FCS code for new 2016-1 Easter Europe. Or is there a way to get also the updated XML file for generating the needed code?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juhhuu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> X5 E71 (2011) with CIC needs an FCS code for new 2016-1 Easter Europe.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## hawkdriver_nock (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can I also have the link to the latest Southeast Asia Next Map (late 2014 F30, assuming NBT and not NBT2) along with FSC and installation instructions please? Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hawkdriver_nock said:


> hi shawn,
> 
> can i also have the link to the latest southeast asia next map (late 2014 f30, assuming nbt and not nbt2) along with fsc and installation instructions please? Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## greatbee (Nov 14, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
I have already the Europe 2016-1 West Maps for my CIC (F11 2012).
Please send me the link, if available of further info.
I have already E-sys working.
Thank you in advance.

Bruno


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have already the Europe 2016-1 West Maps for my CIC (F11 2012).
> But I need the FSC...


PM sent.


----------



## Miros (Dec 9, 2015)

Could you help me out with a 2016 Europe please?


----------



## Miros (Dec 9, 2015)

Is it possible to upgrade the "OS" too, not only the maps...?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miros said:


> Is it possible to upgrade the "OS" too, not only the maps...?


You would have to Program car with ISTA/P or with E-Sys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miros said:


> Could you help me out with a 2016 Europe please?


PM sent.


----------



## Miros (Dec 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You would have to Program car with ISTA/P or with E-Sys.


Would there be any "goodies" in doing so?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miros said:


> Would there be any "goodies" in doing so?


Unless you have really old software on car, not really.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Shawn, I'm interested in the latest map for my 2012 528. Please send me the info. TIA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roots said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm interested in the latest map for my 2012 528. Please send me the info. TIA.


PM sent.


----------



## CamC (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me out with Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 please? Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CamC said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me out with Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-1 please? Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## benny200065 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Shawn, Do you have Road Map Europe ROUTE 2016-1 link?
regards
benny


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benny200065 said:


> Hi Shawn, Do you have Road Map Europe ROUTE 2016-1 link?
> regards
> benny


PM sent.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I need Road Map Europe ROUTE 2016-1 link.... have you?
THANKS!!!


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I need Road Map Europe ROUTE 2016-1 link.... have you?
THANKS!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpcampa said:


> Hi Shawn, I need Road Map Europe ROUTE 2016-1 link.... have you?
> THANKS!!!


PM sent.


----------



## looney53 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi shawn,

I have an 07 530i with CCC can you hook me up?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

looney53 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I have an 07 530i with CCC can you hook me up?
> Thanks in Advance.


PM sent.


----------



## gheimstead (Dec 16, 2015)

Looking for some help understanding what I have versus what I should have. Hoping you can help, you certainly know more about this than I do. On 10/11/2015 I took my 2015 328i to the dealership and asked them to make sure I had the latest update and if I didn't update my Nav map software. They told me they did, as a matter of fact, they had to keep my car overnight because they were doing it "over the air" and it was very slow. They charged me $250.00 (I was OK with that, $200 for the software and $50 for the installation), though now that I've found this site, it probably won't happen again.

Anyway, since the update, I've noticed that things and places I use to get to just fine, now don't work the same, almost like I went backwards in versions. Some examples;
1. My street use to have a cul de sac, now it extends to the street. The old software showed that, the new software shows the cul de sac
2. I-275 in Tampa where it's been updated now shows me "off the road", the old software didn't do that
3. FIU in Miami puts you in an endless loop of roads, worked fine before the update
4. Alalie Area in Tampa is just that, it use to be Tampa Times Forum, the old software found Alalie just fine the new software doesn't, it finds Tampa Times Forum though.

I finally figured out how to check the version I have;

North America
BMW Group
111142.3.113
Road Map North America Next
2015-2

NBT_H14174A

Is that the latest version (on 10/11/2015), or is something wrong with this picture?

Thanks for any help, I really appreciate it...
Gary


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gheimstead said:


> Looking for some help understanding what I have versus what I should have. Hoping you can help, you certainly know more about this than I do. On 10/11/2015 I took my 2015 328i to the dealership and asked them to make sure I had the latest update and if I didn't update my Nav map software. They told me they did, as a matter of fact, they had to keep my car overnight because they were doing it "over the air" and it was very slow. They charged me $250.00 (I was OK with that, $200 for the software and $50 for the installation), though now that I've found this site, it probably won't happen again.
> 
> Anyway, since the update, I've noticed that things and places I use to get to just fine, now don't work the same, almost like I went backwards in versions. Some examples;
> 1. My street use to have a cul de sac, now it extends to the street. The old software showed that, the new software shows the cul de sac
> ...


You have NBT Head Unit, which requires NEXT Map. This map is updated via USB, and is not capable of OTA update as the dealer claims to have done. The latest version is 2016-1.

PM sent.


----------



## jlgjwu (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Shawn, can I trouble you for info on updating my 2 cars? I'm in Canada so will need the North America Maps. I have a 2012 X5 and a 2015 M4 (June/2014 in service date). Do I download the maps and then purchase the FSC code from your contact? Any info would be appreciated. I will also PM you. Thanks! jlgjwu


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jlgjwu said:


> Hi Shawn, can I trouble you for info on updating my 2 cars? I'm in Canada so will need the North America Maps. I have a 2012 X5 and a 2015 M4 (June/2014 in service date). Do I download the maps and then purchase the FSC code from your contact? Any info would be appreciated. I will also PM you. Thanks! jlgjwu


PM sent.


----------



## Db6 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Shawn - can you send me details for a*

2012 - 550 sedan? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Db6 said:


> 2012 - 550 sedan? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mtan (Jun 3, 2015)

hello shawnsheridan,
i need navi files for CIC 2016 europe premium and for nbt thanks.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtan said:


> hello shawnsheridan,
> i need navi files for CIC 2016 europe premium and for nbt thanks.....


PM sent.


----------



## crazykiwi (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

could you please send me a link for Premium West 2016-1 (1-stick-version preferred)?

Thanks a lot!

crazykiwi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazykiwi said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you please send me a link for Premium West 2016-1 (1-stick-version preferred)?
> 
> ...


There is no Single USB 2016 version.

PM sent.


----------



## mrwilby (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me the details? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrwilby said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me the details? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Freakyline (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi shawn,

looking for the map update "Road Map Europe Route 2016-1" - can you please send me the download link?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freakyline said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> looking for the map update "Road Map Europe Route 2016-1" - can you please send me the download link?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## laurento (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi shawn,

I am looking for NEXT 2016-1 Europe NBT. Can PM me the details?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laurento said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I am looking for NEXT 2016-1 Europe NBT. Can PM me the details?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## euphemus (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn. 2013 335i M Sport, built 2012-08-27. Looking for North America. 

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

euphemus said:


> Hi Shawn. 2013 335i M Sport, built 2012-08-27. Looking for North America.
> 
> Thanks and happy holidays.


PM sent.


----------



## BadBoyDan8 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm also interested in the Europe MAP NEXT 2016-1 NBT. Can you please sent me the link?

Thanks a lot and happy holidays!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BadBoyDan8 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm also interested in the Europe MAP NEXT 2016-1 NBT. Can you please sent me the link?
> 
> Thanks a lot and happy holidays!


PM sent.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Hit me with the link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Hit me with the link


PM sent.


----------



## onestone (Dec 28, 2015)

mee too please, would need 2016 europa maps; hopefully a small how-to is inside the present.

thank you guys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onestone said:


> mee too please, would need 2016 europa maps; hopefully a small how-to is inside the present.
> 
> thank you guys


PM sent.


----------



## acuityxt (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Sean, may I have the link for the 2016 map for SouthEast Asia too? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acuityxt said:


> Hi Sean, may I have the link for the 2016 map for SouthEast Asia too? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Fridge (Jan 19, 2014)

*Hi shawnsheridan*

can you please send me links for CIC 2016 europe premium and next?
thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fridge said:


> can you please send me links for CIC 2016 europe premium and next?
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## 1moreuser (Dec 31, 2015)

thanks for all the hard work in this thread. link information request please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1moreuser said:


> thanks for all the hard work in this thread. link information request please.


PM sent.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Shawn, can I have a link for NA-NEXT please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> Shawn, can I have a link for NA-NEXT please?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## FlyboyJSF (Nov 19, 2015)

*2013 X5 Map Update*

My friend just purchased a used X5 50i. Can you pm me the newest maps and info so I can get him updated?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FlyboyJSF said:


> My friend just purchased a used X5 50i. Can you pm me the newest maps and info so I can get him updated?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## toyot (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Would you please give me a info if Japan NEXT 2016 is available.
Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toyot said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you please give me a info if Japan NEXT 2016 is available.
> Thank you,


Yes, Japan PREMIUM 2016 and NEXT 2016 are released and available.

PM sent.


----------



## jimbo469 (Sep 12, 2014)

is it possible to turn nav on in a non nav 2011 f10? I have coded the required FA's. the navigation menu is on iDrive but when selected it just spins and says starting navigation system. do I need to add the map? if so can I have the link please. for US version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deami said:


> Hi,Shawn!
> Could you send me Japan NEXT 2016,please!


PM sent.


----------



## lvh (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm trying to get the US/NA Premium map. Found a torrent, but no-one seeding or leeching. Do you have a different location?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lvh said:


> I'm trying to get the US/NA Premium map. Found a torrent, but no-one seeding or leeching. Do you have a different location?


PM sent.


----------



## dacsman (Jan 2, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You retrofitted HU_ENTRYNAV, not HU_CIC or HU_NBT, it an E89, and you are running ROUTE Map?


Sorry miss typed! HU_CIC...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dacsman said:


> Sorry miss typed! HU_CIC...


Ok, so PREMIUM Map then. PM sent.


----------



## murfcalkins (Jul 18, 2014)

Shawn - Could you pm me the source for 2016 map updates, NBT system for 2014 328GT. I received the info back in August but apparently lost it when I replaced my computer. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murfcalkins said:


> Shawn - Could you pm me the source for 2016 map updates, NBT system for 2014 328GT. I received the info back in August but apparently lost it when I replaced my computer. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## blubeckers (Jan 7, 2016)

*Update NBT Road Map Europe 2016-1*

Hi Shawn

I would be interested in a Source for Update NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-1 for my 520d Touring F11. I need the FSC Code and Map.

Many thanks


----------



## sei3097 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,Shawn!
Could you send me Japan NEXT 2016,please!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blubeckers said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I would be interested in a Source for Update NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-1 for my 520d Touring F11. I need the FSC Code and Map.
> 
> Many thanks





sei3097 said:


> Hi,Shawn!
> Could you send me Japan NEXT 2016,please!


PM's sent.


----------



## MarcoF21 (May 3, 2015)

Do you have the Update for Europe 2016 and CIC Navi Professional for my F20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarcoF21 said:


> Do you have the Update for Europe 2016 and CIC Navi Professional for my F20?


PM sent.


----------



## Yumbimmer (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have update for South East Asia Route 2016 for F30?
I need both map and FSC...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yumbimmer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have update for South East Asia Route 2016 for F30?
> I need both map and FSC...
> ...


PM Sent.


----------



## jlpob (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the update for the Road Map JAPAN EVO ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jlpob said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the update for the Road Map JAPAN EVO ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## civilojk (Jun 28, 2007)

I just PM you about the navigation update on 2014 X5 for noth america. Please send me the link!

thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

civilojk said:


> I just PM you about the navigation update on 2014 X5 for noth america. Please send me the link!
> 
> thank you in advance


I replied to your PM.


----------



## ackmine (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
Can you also send me Road Map JAPAN Next 2016 for F31 ?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ackmine said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you also send me Road Map JAPAN Next 2016 for F31 ?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jlpob (Nov 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Thank you for your PM. I've asked JAPAN EVO, it was for Australia Maps.
Please send me PM again.


----------



## HilariousPT (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn! I am interested in a Source for Update Europe 2016 for my 530d Touring F11 2010. I need the FSC Code and Map.

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jlpob said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thank you for your PM. I've asked JAPAN EVO, it was for Australia Maps.
> Please send me PM again.


It is same info. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HilariousPT said:


> Hi Shawn! I am interested in a Source for Update Europe 2016 for my 530d Touring F11 2010. I need the FSC Code and Map.
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## goshawk (Dec 11, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

I'm interested in Road Map Japan NEXT 2016 and FSC code for my BMW Mini F56.
Could you please send me download links ?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

goshawk said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> I'm interested in Road Map Japan NEXT 2016 and FSC code for my BMW Mini F56.
> Could you please send me download links ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## RichM329 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn could you send me the download link for North America NEXT 2016-1 map. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichM329 said:


> Hi Shawn could you send me the download link for North America NEXT 2016-1 map. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## pukkun (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Would you please send me a link for Japan NEXT 2016.
Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pukkun said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you please send me a link for Japan NEXT 2016.
> Thank you,


PM sent.


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Shawn, can you PM me the download link for the North America PREMIUM 2016-1 maps? Thank you !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

808AWD325xi said:


> Hi Shawn, can you PM me the download link for the North America PREMIUM 2016-1 maps? Thank you !!


PM sent.


----------



## Roonster (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Would you please send me a link for EUROPE EVO 2016-1? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roonster said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send me a link for EUROPE EVO 2016-1?
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## AutoExe3210 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn~~
could you send me the download link for TAIWAN PREMIUM 2016 map. Thanks!


----------



## AutoExe3210 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn~~
could you send me the download link for TAIWAN PREMIUM 2016 map. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutoExe3210 said:


> Hi Shawn~~
> could you send me the download link for TAIWAN PREMIUM 2016 map. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## NunoGuedes (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Would you please send me a link for EUROPE WEST MOTION 2016-1? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NunoGuedes said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send me a link for EUROPE WEST MOTION 2016-1?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## DrLonger (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Shawn, 

Do you have a North America update for an e90 with CCC nav by chance?


----------



## Hokuloni (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Could you please send me a download link for Japan NEXT 2016?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hokuloni said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Could you please send me a download link for Japan NEXT 2016?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi shawn, could you sent me link? THanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bulletrs said:


> Hi shawn, could you sent me link? THanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mustard k (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey Shawn - could I get the link to the 2016 Europe Route?

Thanks dude!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mustard k said:


> Hey Shawn - could I get the link to the 2016 Europe Route?
> 
> Thanks dude!


PM sent.


----------



## Leafblower (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello Shawn, I just sent you a PM inquiring the link for 2016 navi map. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leafblower said:


> Hello Shawn, I just sent you a PM inquiring the link for 2016 navi map. Thank you!


Replied.


----------



## byshop (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

could you please sent me the link for 2016 Western europe and all instructions ?
thank you !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

byshop said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please sent me the link for 2016 Western europe and all instructions ?
> thank you !


PM sent.


----------



## CitizenE (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to get some info about
EUROPE ROUTE 2016-1 (ENTRYNAV Systems)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CitizenE said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to get some info about
> EUROPE ROUTE 2016-1 (ENTRYNAV Systems)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jcook016 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Shawn - I'm interested in the North America maps for an F15. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jcook016 said:


> Hi Shawn - I'm interested in the North America maps for an F15. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## MoneyFor (May 30, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could I get the link to the 2016 Europe map update please

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MoneyFor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get the link to the 2016 Europe map update please
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## leelouch (May 26, 2009)

*Any update for Road Map Europe Next ? NBT*

Hello,
Could you please send me a download link and how to get the code too please ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leelouch said:


> Hello,
> Could you please send me a download link and how to get the code too please ?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me a link to Road Map Europe Premium 2016?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me a link to Road Map Europe Premium 2016?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## menacez (May 16, 2011)

Hey Shawn,

Can you please post me link to BMW Europe NEXT 2016-1? 

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

menacez said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you please post me link to BMW Europe NEXT 2016-1?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## trucky2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking for a CCC update for an 09 X5...

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trucky2 said:


> Looking for a CCC update for an 09 X5...
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kl07rph (May 4, 2010)

Hi Shawn,-can you PM me further info for North America Next (NBT). Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kl07rph said:


> Hi Shawn,-can you PM me further info for North America Next (NBT). Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## pbouwen (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to get some info about
EUROPE ROUTE 2016-1 (ENTRYNAV Systems)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pbouwen said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to get some info about
> EUROPE ROUTE 2016-1 (ENTRYNAV Systems)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 400nog (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Could you send me some info about upgrading my nbt to road map europe next 2016-1?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

400nog said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Could you send me some info about upgrading my nbt to road map europe next 2016-1?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## blackknight530i (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Shawn, any idea when North America NEXT 2016-2 might be coming out? They've opened up a new section of the freeway around me and it wasn't in the 2016-1 update, so I'm really hoping it comes in the 2016-2, but I've been waiting since last July.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackknight530i said:


> Hey Shawn, any idea when North America NEXT 2016-2 might be coming out? They've opened up a new section of the freeway around me and it wasn't in the 2016-1 update, so I'm really hoping it comes in the 2016-2, but I've been waiting since last July.
> 
> Thanks!


No word yet.


----------



## hayapee (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me a download link for Japan NEXT 2016?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hayapee said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a download link for Japan NEXT 2016?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## chommakorn (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link for the latest map for Thailand? Thank you in advance.


----------



## chommakorn (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link for the latest map for Thailand? Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chommakorn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link for the latest map for Thailand? Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## chommakorn (Feb 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you for the superfast reply. It's a very useful information.


----------



## tellis100 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn, looking for latest North America maps for 2013 F10, thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tellis100 said:


> Hi Shawn, looking for latest North America maps for 2013 F10, thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Regmo0513 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Maps*

Hey Shawn, can you send me the 2016 North America nbt? Thanks


----------



## skisoccer (Jun 29, 2011)

Shawn, can I get the link to the North America premium?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Regmo0513 said:


> Hey Shawn, can you send me the 2016 North America nbt? Thanks





skisoccer said:


> Shawn, can I get the link to the North America premium?


PM's sent.


----------



## mzeed (May 11, 2006)

Hi,
Can you please send me 2016-1 North American Premium Maps for 2011 E70 (CIC I believe)
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mzeed said:


> Hi,
> Can you please send me 2016-1 North American Premium Maps for 2011 E70 (CIC I believe)
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MV-22 (Feb 22, 2016)

2012 E92 335IS with CIC, I'd love a PM with info about the 2016 map updates if you're willing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MV-22 said:


> 2012 E92 335IS with CIC, I'd love a PM with info about the 2016 map updates if you're willing.


PM sent.


----------



## clkman (Feb 22, 2016)

Will PM you, anymore details


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

hi shawn,
Can you get me the latest version for my navigation.
I have actually : ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2013-1
thx you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

azikev said:


> hi shawn,
> Can you get me the latest version for my navigation.
> I have actually : ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2013-1
> thx you so much


PM sent.


----------



## CKs (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

Could you please PM me the link for Japan Next 2016 and information about generating FSC code?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CKs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the link for Japan Next 2016...


PM sent.


----------



## tjohnstone3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking for the US 2016 maps for NBT (2015 428 GC w/ Tech) as well as information on the FSC codes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tjohnstone3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking for the US 2016 maps for NBT (2015 428 GC w/ Tech) as well as information on the FSC codes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tjohnstone3 said:


> Looking for the US 2016 maps for NBT (2015 428 GC w/ Tech) as well as information on the FSC codes.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## willemc650 (Feb 26, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## ichduersieundes (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey shawnsheridan,
could you send me the information for the FSC for the Europe Next 2016 pls?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ichduersieundes said:


> Hey shawnsheridan,
> could you send me the information for the FSC for the Europe Next 2016 pls?


PM sent.


----------



## vasista (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,Shawnsheridan, send me the link to update 2016 maps (North America) and instructions - I am interested in upgrading from 2012 maps that came with the 535xi,thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vasista said:


> Hi,Shawnsheridan, send me the link to update 2016 maps (North America) and instructions - I am interested in upgrading from 2012 maps that came with the 535xi,thanks


PM sent.


----------



## drunkwithpower (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey shawnsheridan,

could you send me the information for the FSC for the North America Next 2016 pls?

Thanks!!!

dwp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drunkwithpower said:


> Hey shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you send me the information for the FSC for the North America Next 2016 pls?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Raymii (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello Shawnsheridan,
Could you send me some info about upgrading to roadmap europe premium 2016-1?

Can you also have a look on this thread (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=899548) ? Perhaps can you have an idea about my problem ?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Raymii said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> Could you send me some info about upgrading to roadmap europe premium 2016-1?
> 
> Can you also have a look on this thread (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=899548) ? Perhaps can you have an idea about my problem ?
> ...


PM sent.

I saw your post early, but I know nothing about LIM function. U.S. cars do not get LIM, and I have never tried to code / convert one here from CC to LIM.


----------



## sxab006898 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi,Shawnsheridan, send me the link to update 2016 maps (WEST EURO ) and instructions***65292; FSC code - I am interested in upgrading from 2011 premium maps that came with the 530d,thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sxab006898 said:


> Hi,Shawnsheridan, send me the link to update 2016 maps (WEST EURO ) and instructions***65292; FSC code - I am interested in upgrading from 2011 premium maps that came with the 530d,thanks


PM sent.


----------



## df1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Shawnsheridan, I currently have Road Map North America Next 2013. Can you please let me know where to download the new 2016 map and how to get the FSC code? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

df1 said:


> Shawnsheridan, I currently have Road Map North America Next 2013. Can you please let me know where to download the new 2016 map and how to get the FSC code? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Could you please PM me the link for Japan Next 2016 and information about generating FSC code?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pixy10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the link for Japan Next 2016...


PM sent.


----------



## mds730 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Map Update*

Shaun can I get the info fro 2016 update. It is Next, 2016 640i GC. Thanks


----------



## mds730 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry, I meant Shawn, not Shaun. My apologies.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mds730 said:


> Shaun can I get the info fro 2016 update. It is Next, 2016 640i GC. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## volbosch (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

could you please also send me the info for the most recent Europe NEXT version?
Thank you in advance!

volbosch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

volbosch said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please also send me the info for the most recent Europe NEXT version?
> Thank you in advance!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

I've heard a rumor that BMW are going to start providing OTA (over-the-air) updates for map data--can anyone confirm/refute?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limeypride said:


> I've heard a rumor that BMW are going to start providing OTA (over-the-air) updates for map data--can anyone confirm/refute?


It is not a rumor, but it is not for all either. Only cars that have new NBT2 Head Unit (EVO Map), and a Superscription, receive regional OTA updates via 4G.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not a rumor, but it is not for all either. Only cars that have new NBT2 Head Unit (EVO Map), and a Superscription, receive regional OTA updates via 4G.


Thanks. I'm guessing not but how do I confirm whether the car does or doesn't?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limeypride said:


> Thanks. I'm guessing not but how do I confirm whether the car does or doesn't?


I am pretty sure your 2015 has NBT (NEXT) and not NBT2 (EVO). PM me your short VIN though and I'll check.


----------



## shubha29 (Jul 29, 2015)

*F48 - 2016 map updates*

Hi Shawn,

Is there an update for 2016 F48, if yes, need the steps please.

Thanks in advance:bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shubha29 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Is there an update for 2016 F48, if yes, need the steps please.
> 
> Thanks in advance:bigpimp:


PM sent.


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you have Europe maps Shawn?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ibrahim24 said:


> Do you have Europe maps Shawn?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## pab4 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Road map Europe Next 2016-1*

Hi shawn
I'm looking for instructions to update my old navigation Map.
could you help me ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pab4 said:


> Hi shawn
> I'm looking for instructions to update my old navigation Map.
> could you help me ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## pab4 (Mar 6, 2016)

The payment on this website is not working and the price is 30***8364; and not 11***8364;...


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi friends,

Any news about maps Europe next 2016-2? have any date?


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Any news about maps Europe next 2016-2? have any date?
> 
> Thanks


No date. Like always, it will drop when it drops.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No date. Like always, it will drop when it drops.


Will there be any major changes in the new version, Shawn? And a new code need to be purchased, I assume? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> Will there be any major changes in the new version, Shawn? And a new code need to be purchased, I assume? Thanks.


There will be changes of course, but BMW never posts a Change Log or Release Notes for any new map release, so one is always left wondering what specifically was added. We just know that with each new release, new streets, additional POI's, and additional 3D Maps are added, and improvements to the routing algorithm are made. 2016-2 when it arrives will of course require a VIN / Map Version specific FSC Code.


----------



## kompe (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please PM me the link for BMW JAPAN NEXT 2016?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kompe said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please PM me the link for BMW JAPAN NEXT 2016?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Vojno (Aug 7, 2014)

*Road map Europe next 2016-2*

Hi Shawn,

Please pm the links for road map Europe next 2016-2!

Thanks,
V


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vojno said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please pm the links for road map Europe next 2016-2!
> 
> ...


Europe PREMIUM 2016-2 was released. Europe NEXT 2016-2 is not released yet.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Vojno said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please pm the links for road map Europe next 2016-2!
> 
> ...


Hi,

If the europe west maps next 2006-2 exist in the market actually, we need to.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the europe west maps next 2006-2 exist in the market actually, we need to.
> 
> Thanks


Europe NEXT Map is not split into East and West versions like PREMIUM Map is, and 2016-2 NEXT is not released yet.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe NEXT Map is not split into East and West versions like PREMIUM Map is, and 2016-2 NEXT is not released yet.


Ok, we wait for 2006-2 next europe, thanks for all, all is clear


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Is someone successfully update the navigation with Europe Premium 2016-2? After entering the FSC code my navi said that: "The entered activation code is incorrect. Please enter the correct code." I made the code like always, but this time there is something wrong may be.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> Is someone successfully update the navigation with Europe Premium 2016-2? After entering the FSC code my navi said that: "The entered activation code is incorrect. Please enter the correct code." I made the code like always, but this time there is something wrong may be.


Update works. You have bad FSC Code.


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Shawn. I'll try again and will see what will happen.


----------



## revolutiondrive (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

could you PM me the link for this map?
BMW Road Map Europe West Motion

Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Europe 2016-2 next, is avaible?


No. Not released.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

revolutiondrive said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you PM me the link for this map?
> BMW Road Map Europe West Motion
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tdhite (Dec 22, 2007)

Quick question (arguably embarrassingly indicative of my coding newb-iness).

How do I locate what is the right map to beg a link for. I am about to learn how to code my 2013 535i (msport), want to update the maps as well, so if there are howtos would love a link.

Thanks much for any info.



Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## noshoe (Mar 11, 2016)

Shawn- I am interested in the map update for a 2013 528i. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tdhite said:


> Quick question (arguably embarrassingly indicative of my coding newb-iness).
> 
> How do I locate what is the right map to beg a link for. I am about to learn how to code my 2013 535i (msport), want to update the maps as well, so if there are howtos would love a link.
> 
> ...





noshoe said:


> Shawn- I am interested in the map update for a 2013 528i. Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## bimmerkb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn......can you send me link for North America next 2016-2?


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Shawn, can I have link to BMW North America NEXT 2016-2. Can I also have link to psdzdata 58 light (believe that's the latest). Thanks!


----------



## EBR (Jan 1, 2016)

Can I get the download link to the NA NEXT 2016-2 too? Thanks.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Is there Europe Premium 2016-2 already?


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm interested in getting the updated maps for my 2013 F30 335. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pcvet (Jan 28, 2015)

Shawn,

Can I get the link for the NA-2016-2 please.

Thanks.


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Shawn,

Can you send me a link to the North America Premium 2016-2 maps?

Thanks.


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Shawn,

Can you send me a link to the North America Premium 2016-2 maps?

Thanks.


----------



## homerbrew (Jul 6, 2008)

Shawn,
Could you send me the link to the 2016-2 North America Premium maps?

Thanks!


----------



## slowmu (May 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you also send me a link to North America Premium 2016-2 maps?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM's sent.


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

Can you send me a message as well?


----------



## ddubs (Mar 11, 2016)

Looking for NA 2016-1 maps pls!


----------



## Keisuke (Mar 11, 2016)

Can you send me the Europe move 2016-2 links please ?


----------



## Keisuke (Mar 11, 2016)

Keisuke said:


> Can you send me the Europe move 2016-2 links please ?


----------



## pyroboy024 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Can you send me the link for the North America 2016-2 (NBT Systems) Please  what the difference in the premium?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

can I have North America 2016-2 Next if it is available?


----------



## casper49 (May 12, 2015)

Can you send me the link for the North America 2016-2 Next?


----------



## jj_co (Sep 30, 2014)

Can you send me a link for the 2016-2 North American NEXT maps please?

Thx


----------



## nyrangers79 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can I get a PM for the North American Next 2016-2 maps?

Thanks!!


----------



## kameyagi (Mar 6, 2016)

Shawn,

Could you please PM the link to North American Next 2016-2 maps? Thanks


----------



## yo681 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking for a link for the 2016-2 Europe premium update.


thanks


----------



## jacoslaw (Jul 7, 2015)

Shawn, could you send me the link to Eastern Europe Map 2016_2

Kind Regards, 

Jacek


----------



## magica4 (Jul 30, 2015)

Can you please PM me the link to NBT 2016-2 (North America), too ...

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Wachira (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

please can i get the link to download Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2016-2 ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM's sent.



pyroboy024 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you send me the link for the North America 2016-2 (NBT Systems) Please  what the difference in the premium?


PREMIUM Map is for older CIC Head Units. NEXT Map is for newer NBT Head Units.



Wachira said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> please can i get the link to download Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2016-2 ?
> 
> thanks


There is no SEA NEXT 2016-2 release.


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

I greatly appreciate if you can please PM the link to North American Next 2016-2 maps. 

Thank You.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TopQuark said:


> I greatly appreciate if you can please PM the link to North American Next 2016-2 maps.
> 
> Thank You.


PM sent.


----------



## Jerry 745Li (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry to bug you Shawn but could I have a link to NA 2016-2 premium. I searched torrent with no luck.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jerry 745Li said:


> Sorry to bug you Shawn but could I have a link to NA 2016-2 premium. I searched torrent with no luck.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


PM sent.


----------



## sgf10 (Mar 6, 2015)

Shawn, can I please get a link to 2016-2 premium? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sgf10 said:


> Shawn, can I please get a link to 2016-2 premium? Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

So I tried to extract the FSC within E-SYS in a vehicle with HU_ENTRYNAV (ROUTE ROAD MAP) and it failed. The system is graphically the same as NBT, just with the business 6.5" screen. 

I tried: 

Adress: 

0x63

0xDE 

HU_ENTRYNAV

0x1 

But it throws out an error message, in which it cannot find the stored FSC... Do I need to use other diagnostic adresses? For all other systems I do not encounter any problems, both for HU_CIC and HU_NBT 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muddtt (Jan 23, 2016)

Also looking for NA 2016-2 Next link. ty ty ty!


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

rogaa said:


> so i tried to extract the fsc within e-sys in a vehicle with hu_entrynav (route road map) and it failed. The system is graphically the same as nbt, just with the business 6.5" screen.
> 
> I tried:
> 
> ...


0xdf


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

muddtt said:


> Also looking for NA 2016-2 Next link. ty ty ty!


PM sent.


----------



## erdincka (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Can't find any info on threads. Is there an updated map as Middle East Next 2016 yet or should we wait longer?

Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erdincka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't find any info on threads. Is there an updated map as Middle East Next 2016 yet or should we wait longer?
> 
> Thanks...


Yes. Middle East 2016 maps are released. PM sent.


----------



## Markus191 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

can i have download link for CIC BMW Road Map Southeast ASIA PREMIUM 2016?

Thanks you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Markus191 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can i have download link for CIC BMW Road Map Southeast ASIA PREMIUM 2016?
> 
> Thanks you


PM sent.


----------



## ssstraub (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for NBT 2016-2 maps for North America. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ssstraub said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for NBT 2016-2 maps for North America. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Diskz (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can I get 2016-2 Next Maps Please?

Thanks


----------



## mirage_3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Could I also please get a link to download the 2016-2 NA Next map? You're the man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Diskz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I get 2016-2 Next Maps Please?
> 
> Thanks





mirage_3 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I also please get a link to download the 2016-2 NA Next map? You're the man!


PM's sent.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Middle East 2016 maps are released. PM sent.


what about middle east 2016 for nbt2-evo ??


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Could I also please get a link to download the 2016-2 NA Next map?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TMD29 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I also please get a link to download the 2016-2 NA Next map?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

super_fla said:


> what about middle east 2016 for nbt2-evo ??


Not released.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Link to Europe Next 2016-2, pls? 
TiA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Link to Europe Next 2016-2, pls?
> TiA


Europe NEXT 2016-2 is not released.


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn! Can I get links to the latest CIC and NBT versions for North America? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

superkrups20056 said:


> Hi Shawn! Can I get links to the latest CIC and NBT versions for North America? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## swimitfree (Dec 10, 2014)

Shawn, can I please get a link to 2016-2 premium? Thanks You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swimitfree said:


> Shawn, can I please get a link to 2016-2 premium? Thanks You


PM sent.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

2016-2 Europe premium yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deimis said:


> 2016-2 Europe premium yet?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## duhuduhu (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi, Shawn, may I have the download link for the BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2016-2 , please.
From a 2015 F26 owner, newbee of this forum.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

duhuduhu said:


> Hi, Shawn, may I have the download link for the BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2016-2 , please.
> From a 2015 F26 owner, newbee of this forum.
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone know why in 2016-2 map edition it isn't possible to active navigation with arrow in split Screen?


----------



## ppatel223 (Jul 25, 2013)

Please send me a link to latest map and code generator.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppatel223 said:


> Please send me a link to latest map and code...


PM sent.


----------



## theadlee (Nov 16, 2014)

Would love to get BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2016-2 and code generator. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theadlee said:


> Would love to get BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2016-2 ...


PM sent.


----------



## Regmo0513 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Shawn, can you send me the North American next 2016-2 link? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Regmo0513 said:


> Hey Shawn, can you send me the North American next 2016-2 link? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## crisbig (May 18, 2015)

Hey Shawn, can you send me the EUROPE Next 2016-2 link? Thanks


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

crisbig said:


> Hey Shawn, can you send me the EUROPE Next 2016-2 link? Thanks


BMW RM NEXT 2016-2 has not been released yet.


----------



## four.four.turbo (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone who wants the links for ** FREE ** pm me ...


----------



## Bhd1R (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you send me the Europe EVO 2016-1 link? Thx


----------



## estarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been meaning to say thanks on here, everything went like clockwork. Updated form the original 2011 files to 16.1 was awesome 

thanks again.


----------



## estarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been meaning to say thanks on here, everything went like clockwork. Updated form the original 2011 files to 16.1 was awesome 

thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

estarmer said:


> I've been meaning to say thanks on here, everything went like clockwork. Updated form the original 2011 files to 16.1 was awesome
> 
> thanks again.


Now it's time then to update to 2016-2...


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Now it's time then to update to 2016-2...


lol...


----------



## estarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

Seeing as I did this about 3 weeks ago I think I can wait a little while.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bhd1R said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the Europe EVO 2016-1 link? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

pilot1981 said:


> Anyone know why in 2016-2 map edition it isn't possible to active navigation with arrow in split Screen?


Solved it self after inserted first destination


----------



## duffyt (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you PM me the links to the Western Europe

Thanks.


----------



## duffyt (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you PM me the links to the Western Europe

Thanks.


----------



## msnpimp (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could I please get a link to 2016-2 premium? Thanks You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

msnpimp said:


> Hi Shawn, could I please get a link to 2016-2 premium? Thanks You


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

duffyt said:


> Hi Shawn, could you PM me the links to the Western Europe
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## b335d (Oct 19, 2014)

*North America Premium 2016-2*

Hi Shawn, could you PM me the links to the North America Premium 2016-2?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

b335d said:


> Hi Shawn, could you PM me the links to the North America Premium 2016-2?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## mirage_3 (Mar 13, 2016)

four.four.turbo said:


> Anyone who wants the links for ** FREE ** pm me ...


Anyone test these out and see if he's legit? I'm worried there's a virus in the files or something...


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, Shawn, may I have the download link for the BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2016-2 please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marsb007 said:


> Hi, Shawn, may I have the download link for the BMW Road Map North America NEXT 2016-2 please? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## PCStuff (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the North American NEXT 2016-2 maps please. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PCStuff said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the North American NEXT 2016-2 maps please. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Sportline85 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the Road Map Europe East Premium 2016-2 maps please version 1USB


----------



## estarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

mirage_3 said:


> Anyone test these out and see if he's legit? I'm worried there's a virus in the files or something...


well Shawn is very legit. Plus quite helpful if needed. Anyone else trying get something for free seems just a little too underhanded, especially with how much time has been spent helping this community.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sportline85 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get a link to the Road Map Europe East Premium 2016-2 maps please version 1USB


No Single USB version yet for 2016-2.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

@Shawn - i'd appreciate a link to North American NEXT 2016-2 maps please.

As always, Thank You.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spyder1963 said:


> @Shawn - i'd appreciate a link to North American NEXT 2016-2 maps please.
> 
> As always, Thank You.


PM sent.


----------



## rhendrix (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can you please pm me the 2016-1 Europe NeXT information? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rhendrix said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please pm me the 2016-1 Europe NeXT information?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bmw511 (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking for NORTH AMERICAN NEXT 2016-2 maps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw511 said:


> Looking for NORTH AMERICAN NEXT 2016-2 maps


PM sent.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

Originally Posted by bmw511 View Post
Looking for NORTH AMERICAN NEXT 2016-2 maps 


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn, one for me please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iklo said:


> Originally Posted by bmw511 View Post
> Looking for NORTH AMERICAN NEXT 2016-2 maps
> 
> Shawn, one for me please.


PM sent.


----------



## benswimming (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks shawn!

Can you send me the link for the North America 2016-2 Premium as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benswimming said:


> Thanks shawn!
> 
> Can you send me the link for the North America 2016-2 Premium as well?


PM sent.


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

Hy Shawn, do you have links for 2016 Full Europe map for cic prof? 
Especially Eastern Europe.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> Hy Shawn, do you have links for 2016 Full Europe map for cic prof?
> Especially Eastern Europe.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn.
Do you have links for Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2016-2.
Thanks


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn.
Do you have links for Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2016-2.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stramka said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Do you have links for Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2016-2.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Removed


----------



## gordon_23 (Feb 20, 2016)

to be deleted


----------



## klausxx (Mar 17, 2016)

Hy Shawn, do you have links for 2016 Western Europe map for 2012 cic prof? 

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klausxx said:


> Hy Shawn, do you have links for 2016 Western Europe map for 2012 cic prof?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking for download link for NORTH AMERICAN NEXT 2016-2 maps. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2014_F15 said:


> Looking for download link for NORTH AMERICAN NEXT 2016-2 maps. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Also looking for the download link for North American NEXT 2016-2 maps.

Thanks!


----------



## oojnah (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I am looking for latest 2016 for NBT system. Could you send me the information? Thanks,


----------



## BuLoOoSki (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey Shawn, can you also send me the link for North America Next 2016-2 Map please. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oojnah said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am looking for latest 2016 for NBT system. Could you send me the information? Thanks,





BuLoOoSki said:


> Hey Shawn, can you also send me the link for North America Next 2016-2 Map please. Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## couleurs (Mar 20, 2016)

New F20 owner here, looking to update all of my iDrive software including maps. Need the Australia/New Zealand MOVE 2016 CIC update... Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

couleurs said:


> New F20 owner here, looking to update all of my iDrive software including maps. Need the Australia/New Zealand MOVE 2016 CIC update... Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## hulio82 (Dec 24, 2015)

hi Shawn, i'm looking for the most recent 2016 maps for North America. I own a 2014 bmw x3. Can you please send me the links. thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hulio82 said:


> hi Shawn, i'm looking for the most recent 2016 maps for North America. I own a 2014 bmw x3. Can you please send me the links. thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## tty33 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links for the most recent 2016 maps for W-Europe for the CIC professional?

Thanks!


----------



## tty33 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the links for the most recent 2016 maps for W-Europe for the CIC professional?

Thanks!


----------



## G450 Pilot (Mar 20, 2016)

Shawn,

I would like to hear what information you have for the 2016-2 nav update. I have a F30 if it matters.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tty33 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the links for the most recent 2016 maps for W-Europe for the CIC professional?
> 
> Thanks!





G450 Pilot said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I would like to hear what information you have for the 2016-2 nav update. I have a F30 if it matters.
> 
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## uktel3315 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
Can I get the link for the latest BMW Road Map Europe ROUTE . I have BMW Road Map Europe ROUTE 2015-1 installed in my car at the moment. 

Thanks in advance. 
S


----------



## uktel3315 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
Can I get the link for the latest BMW Road Map Europe ROUTE . I have BMW Road Map Europe ROUTE 2015-1 installed in my car at the moment. 

Thanks in advance. 
S


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uktel3315 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I get the link for the latest BMW Road Map Europe ROUTE . I have BMW Road Map Europe ROUTE 2015-1 installed in my car at the moment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> S


PM sent.


----------



## captainchaos (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi is there a link for Europe move 2016-2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

captainchaos said:


> Hi is there a link for Europe move 2016-2?


PM sent.


----------



## Commandertom (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

Please could you send me link to nav maps updates for europe?
Many thanks in advance!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Commandertom said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me link to nav maps updates for europe?
> Many thanks in advance!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Keosking (Mar 21, 2016)

Shawn,
Can I please have the link to update the maps for north america? Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Keosking said:


> Shawn,
> Can I please have the link to update the maps for north america? Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## quetzalmeida (Mar 20, 2016)

*Maps*

Hi Shawn,

Would you please PM me the links for the most recent 2016 maps for W-Europe : NBT

Regards,
Andre


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

quetzalmeida said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you please PM me the links for the most recent 2016 maps for W-Europe : NBT
> 
> ...


NBT NEXT Map is not split into East and West like CIC PREMIUM Map is.

PM sent.


----------



## blankito (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey I have a X3 2012 with premium maps of 2011...!

Need and update, how does it works?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blankito said:


> Hey I have a X3 2012 with premium maps of 2011...!
> 
> Need and update, how does it works?


PM sent.


----------



## sero68 (May 5, 2015)

Hello,
I need newest europe-map for CIC
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sero68 said:


> Hello,
> I need newest europe-map for CIC
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*Need advise*

:dunno: When doing a CIC map update, should I keep the engine running or just the ignition on, I always worry that if the engine is off (1 push start/stop button), then the CIC would go into auto off during update. Can someone advise me on what's best ?. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> :dunno: When doing a CIC map update, should I keep the engine running or just the ignition on, I always worry that if the engine is off (1 push start/stop button), then the CIC would go into auto off during update. Can someone advise me on what's best ?. Thanks.


Personally, I just run the motor myself.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Personally, I just run the motor myself.


I get you. But for those with diesel engines, that's a bad option  just saying.
The soot will damage the particulate filter in the long run... idling a [cold at least] diesel engine is not good...


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

zkiifreak said:


> I get you. But for those with diesel engines, that's a bad option  just saying.
> The soot will damage the particulate filter in the long run... idling a [cold at least] diesel engine is not good...


Thank you both for the reply, so if I stop the engine but the radio is still running and started my update, would the CIC auto power off, or what would happen, if I have (auto radio off if door is open) and open the door, anyone know?. Just FMI :dunno: prevention is better than repair.


----------



## LA_Stu (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi. Please will you send me a link for the latest maps for North America (I have a 2016 F32 if that's important to know). Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LA_Stu said:


> Hi. Please will you send me a link for the latest maps for North America (I have a 2016 F32 if that's important to know). Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

mrbombastic said:


> Thank you both for the reply, so if I stop the engine but the radio is still running and started my update, would the CIC auto power off, or what would happen, if I have (auto radio off if door is open) and open the door, anyone know?. Just FMI :dunno: prevention is better than repair.


On my car with nbt, you can completely shut off car and upgrade will pause, then when you restart car or turn ignition back on it will resume. Did this over the weekend. I think same is true of CIC. It stores updated data in a separate location so maps are functional (using the old data) during update


----------



## Rtvisser (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi, can you pm me some information how to get Northern Africa Next 2016? And is it possible to load two maps (like Europe and Northern Africa Next 2016) together?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Rtvisser said:


> Hi, can you pm me some information how to get Northern Africa Next 2016? And is it possible to load two maps (like Europe and Northern Africa Next 2016) together?


No you can't have 2 different regions loaded at the same time
I have Northern Africa 2016 NEXT PM me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bagspacked said:


> On my car with nbt, you can completely shut off car and upgrade will pause, then when you restart car or turn ignition back on it will resume. Did this over the weekend. I think same is true of CIC. It stores updated data in a separate location so maps are functional (using the old data) during update


Correct. Both CIC and NBT allow car to be operate normally (On & Off) during Map Update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rtvisser said:


> Hi, can you pm me some information how to get Northern Africa Next 2016?...


PM sent.


----------



## unixvik (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,

I need last Europe map for NBT and code.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unixvik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need last Europe map for NBT and code.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Can you please send a link to download europe Next 2016-2 if it is available? Thanks


----------



## dlh (Jul 26, 2013)

hi shawnsheridan ,

could you send me info about NA 2016-2 for NBT?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dlh said:


> hi shawnsheridan ,
> 
> could you send me info about NA 2016-2 for NBT?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello dear forumers, I have got 2015 f16 vin#0R27442 , but I have no navi in menu... How can I activate it/ install it?
Thank You.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> Hello dear forumers, I have got 2015 f16 vin#0R27222 , but I have no navi in menu... How can I activate it/ install it?
> Thank You.


Oddly, you have NBT Head Unit, but without factory Navigation option, which I have never seen before. You have 3 Options. PM sent.


----------



## diesellife (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have the MAP for Australia for CIC?
Thanks.

C


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diesellife said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have the MAP for Australia for CIC?
> Thanks.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bmw_tod (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan

Would you be so kind as to PM me the details for 2016-1 Europe Next NBT?

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_tod said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> Would you be so kind as to PM me the details for 2016-1 Europe Next NBT?
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## andyrp (Dec 31, 2015)

Is there a link yet for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps? If so can you send the link please.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyrp said:


> Is there a link yet for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps? If so can you send the link please.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Not yet.


----------



## X3runner0617 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey I have a 2013 X3. Can you send the North America link for update? How does it work??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

X3runner0617 said:


> Hey I have a 2013 X3. Can you send the North America link for update? How does it work??


PM sent.


----------



## kawapiano (Feb 3, 2015)

*NBT europe next 2016*

Hi Shawn, Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Europa ROUTE 2016-1 update?
I have read that you are an excellent source for FSC code and generate too,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kawapiano said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Europa ROUTE 2016-1 update?


PM sent.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn, Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 update?


No, not available yet.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, not available yet.


thank you


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

would like to get the Link for Prof 2016 Europe and an short text to your great Source 

lg


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sebi04.04 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> would like to get the Link for Prof 2016 Europe and an short text to your great Source
> 
> lg


PM sent.


----------



## jpimpao01 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Shawn, Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Europa ROUTE 2016-1 update?


----------



## czesio17 (Apr 4, 2016)

BMW Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Shawn,

Send me link for 2016-2 NEXT, plzz!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czesio17 said:


> BMW Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2





zr666zr said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Send me link for 2016-2 NEXT, plzz!


Europe NEXT 2016-2 is not available yet.


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi, any possibilitie of european route 2016 for a f46 
Thanks


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

duplicated, sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eodiver said:


> Hi, any possibilitie of european route 2016 for a f46
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## 4lexkyo (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
I need your help for updating my F31 with 2016 road map of japan, + whatever is need for the update! Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4lexkyo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I need your help for updating my F31 with 2016 road map of japan, + whatever is need for the update! Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## hirof20 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi,Shawn.

Could you send me the link for Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2016?
Thanks,
Hiro


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hirof20 said:


> Hi,Shawn.
> 
> Could you send me the link for Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2016?
> Thanks,
> Hiro


PM sent.


----------



## mn328 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Shawn,

Could you send me the link for North America PREMIUM 2016-2? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## mn328 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Shawn,

Could you send me the link for North America PREMIUM 2016-2? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mn328 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link for North America PREMIUM 2016-2? Thanks!
> 
> Mike


PM sent.


----------



## ciciak (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

i bought 520d and there is very old version could you help me please ? 

i have this one inside

ECE 
BMW GROUP
101094.2.14
Road map europe PREMIUM 2011i

thanks a lot


----------



## ciciak (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

i bought 520d and there is very old version could you help me please ? 

i have this one inside

ECE 
BMW GROUP
101094.2.14
Road map europe PREMIUM 2011i

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ciciak said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> i bought 520d and there is very old version could you help me please ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fanaticbmw (Jan 26, 2015)

*Europe Route 2016*

Hi, 
Please send my a link with europe route 2016 for my F25
It's possible ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fanaticbmw said:


> Hi,
> Please send my a link with europe route 2016 for my F25
> It's possible ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

could you send me the link for Europe 2016-2 please? 

Thanks in advance!

Martin


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

sorry, double posting


----------



## danielg007 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes, available since yesterday evening


----------



## knaack (Apr 8, 2016)

Can I have the info to update a 2015 F10? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knaack said:


> Can I have the info to update a 2015 F10?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rjtrigo (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Shaw

Can i get a Link for BMW road Map Europe (West) Premium (for CIC) 2016-2 1-USB please.

Thanks


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
now, can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 update?

Thanks

M.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rjtrigo said:


> Hi Shaw
> 
> Can i get a Link for BMW road Map Europe (West) Premium (for CIC) 2016-2 1-USB please.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> Hi Shawn,
> now, can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 update?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Not available yet.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello shawn,

can i get a Link for BMW road Map Europe (West) Premium (for CIC) 2016-2

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mateos said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> can i get a Link for BMW road Map Europe (West) Premium (for CIC) 2016-2
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## frackh (May 26, 2015)

Shawn, can I get the link for the NA-2016-2 NEXT please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frackh said:


> Shawn, can I get the link for the NA-2016-2 NEXT please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

With the great help and information from ShawnSheridan and others who've posted in this thread, I've now successfully update my F11's Europe Premium map to 2016-2.
Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrashton said:


> With the great help and information from ShawnSheridan and others who've posted in this thread, I've now successfully update my F11's Europe Premium map to 2016-2.
> Thank you!:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## boomzoom (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi,

Can I have a link to Europe Premium West 2016-2?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boomzoom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I have a link to Europe Premium West 2016-2?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Eskimo19 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn can I please have your source for map update need Europe Move. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eskimo19 said:


> Hi Shawn can I please have your source for map update need Europe Move. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## leo330i (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Shawn, 
Can I please get a link to the latest US map - NA 2016-2 NEXT?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leo330i said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I please get a link to the latest US map - NA 2016-2 NEXT?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## QP220 (Feb 29, 2016)

danielg007 said:


> Yes, available since yesterday evening


Just read in another board, that Baum is copying the EU Next 2016-2 to their server so you can download them (officially) for 24,95 € beginning tomorrow (12.04.)

Well I guess it won't take long after that till we have links available...


----------



## SilentDeath (Apr 1, 2016)

Simpaty said:


> group buy? Who's willing to participate


Im willing to participate


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> group buy? Who's willing to participate


You need FSC


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> You need FSC


so? Where is the blocking point?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> so? Where is the blocking point?


FSC is VIN-specific. You may be like my last 4 updates and not require FSC. But, while the maps are not VIN specific, the potentially-required FSC code is.


----------



## BMWdrives (Feb 22, 2016)

The shop needs the VIN for download even without FSC. Why?

Rgds


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> FSC is VIN-specific. You may be like my last 4 updates and not require FSC. But, while the maps are not VIN specific, the potentially-required FSC code is.


He knows this.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> He knows this.


:thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWdrives said:


> The shop needs the VIN for download even without FSC. Why?
> 
> Rgds


You would have to ask the shop, but could be just to confirm the correct Maps.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> He knows this.


Well then I retract my statement.


----------



## gg318 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi

Just bought a used BMW 318D

Maps are currently 

Europa
BMW Group
101131.3.412
Road Map EUROPE Route 2014-1
RL_EntryNav_Nav_14164A

Any update link would be appreciated

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gg318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just bought a used BMW 318D
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## florincosta (Feb 13, 2016)

link for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-2 pls.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

florincosta said:


> link for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-2 pls.


Me too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florincosta said:


> link for Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-2 pls.





maxwarmer said:


> Me too


PM's sent.


----------



## riri (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe West Premium 2016-2 and Europe Next 2016-2? Thx


----------



## prd (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

riri said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe West Premium 2016-2 and Europe Next 2016-2? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Sorry, I don't pay for maps...


----------



## czesio17 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Next 2016-2*

Can you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe Next 2016-2? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Sorry, I don't pay for maps...


Europe 2016-2 NEXT was just released. Right now, only Map Update sellers have it. If you need Map only, wait a few days, the Torrent will show up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czesio17 said:


> Can you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe Next 2016-2? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## yassiro (Apr 14, 2016)

*Europe premium*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Dear Shawn,

Could you please send me a link for Road Map Europe Premium 2016-2?
Its for a BMW 320D with hard drive.
Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yassiro said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link for Road Map Europe Premium 2016-2?
> Its for a BMW 320D with hard drive.
> Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## lewis+lightness (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2016-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lewis+lightness said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2016-2


PM sent.


----------



## andyrp (Dec 31, 2015)

The following website has links to the map data if anybody is interested; they are torrent files so not sure if that is seen as a risk.

Asked to remove the link!

Andy


----------



## Tonf31 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Can you pm me the link for Europe Next 2016-2

thanks
Ton:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tonf31 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you pm me the link for Europe Next 2016-2
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Can you pm me the link for Europe Next 2016-2 too

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## robertfi (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you pm me the link for Europe Next 2016-2 too
> 
> thanks :thumbup:





robertfi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## mike119 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Would you pm me the link for Europe Next 2016-2 too

thanks a lot


----------



## Gerko0916 (May 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mike119 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Would you pm me the link for Europe Next 2016-2 too
> 
> thanks a lot





Gerko0916 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## bmwjd (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwjd said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## hersch123 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2016-2
thanks 

hersch123


----------



## cherryboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
Thanks


----------



## cherryboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can you pls PM the link for Europe Next 2016-2?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hersch123 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2016-2
> thanks
> 
> hersch123


You need to activate your PM function.


----------



## Mickcasey (Nov 22, 2013)

hello shawn may i take Road map Europe Route 2016-2 link 

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickcasey said:


> hello shawn may i take Road map Europe Route 2016-2 link
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## roops1967 (May 14, 2015)

deleted


----------



## F10_50d (Sep 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Could you please share links for the Europe Next 2016-2 ? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10_50d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share links for the Europe Next 2016-2 ? Many thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Colonel1986 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn! Could you please share links for the Europe Next 2016-2 and Europe Premium 2016-2?


----------



## Mauirock (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello Shawn!
May i have the Road map Europe Route 2016-2 link?

Many tnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Colonel1986 said:


> Hi Shawn! Could you please share links for the Europe Next 2016-2 and Europe Premium 2016-2?





Mauirock said:


> Hello Shawn!
> May i have the Road map Europe Route 2016-2 link?
> 
> Many tnx


PM's sent.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

Could you please send me the links for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps? 

Regards


----------



## Jannesky (May 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn. Could you send me link for the Europe Next 2016-2 ? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bommibaer said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps?
> 
> Regards





Jannesky said:


> Hi Shawn. Could you send me link for the Europe Next 2016-2 ? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## SJOSBORNE! (May 22, 2006)

Hi Shawn

Can you drop me the link to the Europe NEXT 2016-2 downloads please?

Much appreciated, 
Stu


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

Same here, could you please send me the links for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps? 

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SJOSBORNE! said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you drop me the link to the Europe NEXT 2016-2 downloads please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vvv1vvv said:


> Same here, could you please send me the links for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## JGX54.8IS (Oct 28, 2015)

Shawn,

I need North America PREMIUM 2016-1, could you please send me the links for the North America 2016-1/2 maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JGX54.8IS said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I need North America PREMIUM 2016-1, could you please send me the links for the North America 2016-1/2 maps?


PM sent.


----------



## boxer29 (Apr 16, 2016)

*BMW NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2*

Hi , can you send me the link for

BMW NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boxer29 said:


> Hi , can you send me the link for
> 
> BMW NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

can you send me the link for BMW NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2?

Thanks in advance.

Best
Martin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobody99 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the link for BMW NBT Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gheron (Aug 1, 2015)

Ciao Shaw. Mi mandi il link per scaricare il file lookup.xml per le mapp 2016-2.
Grazie


----------



## gheron (Aug 1, 2015)

Ciao Shaw. Mi mandi il link per scaricare il file lookup.xml per le mapp 2016-2.
Grazie


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gheron said:


> Ciao Shaw. Mi mandi il link per scaricare il file lookup.xml per le mapp 2016-2.
> Grazie


Dati di lookup.xml sono incorporati all'interno di info_map file di file di navigazione 2016-2.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

forgot to ask you about the second map update i need...can you send me the link for BMW Road Map Europe Europe PREMIUM WEST 2016-2.

Thanks in advance.

regards


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

forgot to ask you about the second map update i need...can you send me the link for BMW Road Map Europe Europe PREMIUM WEST 2016-2.

Thanks in advance.

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bommibaer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> forgot to ask you about the second map update i need...can you send me the link for BMW Road Map Europe Europe PREMIUM WEST 2016-2.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Cimi (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn. I have a 2013 F30 and I need an update for the Europe Maps for Navi Proffesional. 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cimi said:


> Hi Shawn. I have a 2013 F30 and I need an update for the Europe Maps for Navi Proffesional.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
could you please send me the link for Next 2016-2 Europe (West)?
I have a regular subscription with Connecetddrive, but they are still showing the -1 version.
Ciao.
Bruno


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please send me the link for Next 2016-2 Europe (West)?
> I have a regular subscription with Connecetddrive, but they are still showing the -1 version.
> Ciao.
> Bruno


PM sent.


----------



## amaedle (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Are maps for Taiwan available? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amaedle said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Are maps for Taiwan available? Thank you!


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## 1ER (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me also a link to the Europe NEXT 2016-2 version?
Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!
Kind regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1ER said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me also a link to the Europe NEXT 2016-2 version?
> Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!
> Kind regards.


PM sent.


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send link to me North America map 2016-2. I have MY15 x5/f15 35d built in 08/14, current map ver. 111134.3.139 Road Map North America Next 2015-1 NBT_M15392A.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moonrover said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send link to me North America map 2016-2. I have MY15 x5/f15 35d built in 08/14, current map ver. 111134.3.139 Road Map North America Next 2015-1 NBT_M15392A.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## dv8ed (Dec 23, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

If you can PM me CIC/NBT NA 2016-2

Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dv8ed said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If you can PM me CIC/NBT NA 2016-2
> 
> Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## Serg177 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

If you can PM me road map europe route 2016 

BMW F25

many thanks!))


----------



## Serg177 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

If you can PM me road map europe route 2016 

BMW F25

many thanks!))


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Serg177 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If you can PM me road map europe route 2016
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nokiarouter (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

If you can PM me road map europe route 2016-2

BMW F48

many thanks!))


----------



## nokiarouter (Apr 27, 2016)

Double..


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have the link to download South East Asia 2016 NBT map?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nokiarouter said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If you can PM me road map europe route 2016-2
> 
> ...





pierreye said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have the link to download South East Asia 2016 NBT map?
> 
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

I have E66 750 2006 N62 
I want to update my maps since its very outdated now, any help would be appreciated.
Regards,,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mjksoft said:


> I have E66 750 2006 N62
> I want to update my maps since its very outdated now, any help would be appreciated.
> Regards,,


PM sent.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks & appreciate..


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me a link to the Europe CIC/NBT 2016-2 version?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me a link to the Europe CIC/NBT 2016-2 version?
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## TheDizzAR (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

Can I get torrent/links for road map europe route 2016-2?

Thanks in advance!

AR


----------



## TheDizzAR (Apr 28, 2016)

...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheDizzAR said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can I get torrent/links for road map europe route 2016-2?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I forget to mention that I need middle east maps.
So please pm me the proper link .

I believe that my maps type is High ..... correct me if I'm wrong.

Regards...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mjksoft said:


> I forget to mention that I need middle east maps.
> So please pm me the proper link .
> 
> I believe that my maps type is High ..... correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


Again, DVD Based Maps outside of Europe and North America are virtually impossible to come by.


----------



## chocobo_ff (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn, how frequent/easily obtained are New Zealand maps likely to come out? Contemplating whether it's worth getting the MINI navigation system or use my phone. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chocobo_ff said:


> Hi Shawn, how frequent/easily obtained are New Zealand maps likely to come out? Contemplating whether it's worth getting the MINI navigation system or use my phone. Thanks


Australia maps are released once per year, and can be got for for any newer Hard Drive Based Navigation System.

PM sent.


----------



## jigiti (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello,

May I have a link to CIC Europe East Premium 2016-2? I need the USB version if possible. Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jigiti said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I have a link to CIC Europe East Premium 2016-2? I need the USB version if possible. Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jigiti (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Shawn. That is the three USB/DVD version, is there a single USB version available to download out there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jigiti said:


> Thank you Shawn. That is the three USB/DVD version, is there a single USB version available to download out there?


Not that I know of. So put all 3 parts on 32 GB USB drive, and modify drive after parts 1 and 2. It's not difficult.


----------



## djkhomes (Aug 11, 2014)

anyone have Australian maps? or a where to please


----------



## djkhomes (Aug 11, 2014)

any one have the Australian maps? or a where to


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djkhomes said:


> anyone have Australian maps? or a where to please


PM sent.


----------



## savlin (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Shawn!
Can a get a download link for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 plesase.


----------



## savlin (Feb 3, 2016)

Duplicate deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

savlin said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can a get a download link for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 plesase.


PM sent.


----------



## Malzmeier (May 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get links for road map europe route 2016-2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Malzmeier said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get links for road map europe route 2016-2?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Renik (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello, how can I burn navigation in MAC OSX?
Using application Burn but I don't know what I need to choose:
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Renik said:


> Hello, how can I burn navigation in MAC OSX?
> Using application Burn but I don't know what I need to choose:
> Thank you


Use UDF.


----------



## Renik (Oct 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use UDF.


Thank you. Tried it but in 12,8% it shows me "DVD is unreadable". Will try it again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Renik said:


> Thank you. Tried it but in 12,8% it shows me "DVD is unreadable". Will try it again.


Don't use cheap blanks. Use Quality blank like Verbatim AZO.


----------



## Renik (Oct 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Don't use cheap blanks. Use Quality blank like Verbatim AZO.


Have Verbatim of course and burned with 3x speed.


----------



## bmw44 (May 2, 2016)

Hi,

Can I get download link for road map europe MOVE 2016-2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get download link for road map europe MOVE 2016-2?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me link for 2016-2 Next map and new lookup file!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zr666zr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me link for 2016-2 Next map...


PM sent.


----------



## meego97 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Shawn; could you please send me links for North America Premium 2016-1 (CIC).
Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meego97 said:


> Hi Shawn; could you please send me links for North America Premium 2016-1 (CIC).
> Thanks again!


PM sent.


----------



## MPOEL (May 5, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can I have a link for Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2 and FSC?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MPOEL said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I have a link for Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2 and FSC?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## stha40nor (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can I have a link for Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2 and FSC?
F25, 2013

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stha40nor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I have a link for Road Map EUROPE Route 2016-2 and FSC?
> F25, 2013
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Clifton (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Shawn,

Could you send North America NEXT 2016-1 (NBT Systems)?

F15 with NBT_M15392A

Thanks, man!

Clifton


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Clifton said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you send North America NEXT 2016-1 (NBT Systems)?
> 
> ...


North America NEXT 2016-2 is latest.

PM sent.


----------



## CleanKM (Jun 15, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> North America NEXT 2016-2 is latest.
> 
> PM sent.


shawn, do you mind sending a PM my way for the 2016-2 NA NEXT maps? Thanks much. v/r


----------



## Lennox01 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM me a link for latest UK/Europe maps and FSC?

I have a pre LCI 2012 F11 if that makes a difference

Thanks in advance
D


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CleanKM said:


> shawn, do you mind sending a PM my way for the 2016-2 NA NEXT maps? Thanks much. v/r





Lennox01 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me a link for latest UK/Europe maps and FSC?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## KAIser0815 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Shawn!
Could you please send me the links for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps?
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KAIser0815 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Could you please send me the links for the Europe NEXT 2016-2 maps?
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## akamrans (May 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> New 2016 Map releases of interest:
> 
> - Road Map North America MOVE 2016
> - Road Map Europe MOVE 2016
> ...


Hi Shawn, Can I get Europe Maps please? I am new to these things so will need your help with things as well if I get stuck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akamrans said:


> Hi Shawn, Can I get Europe Maps please? I am new to these things so will need your help with things as well if I get stuck.


PM sent.


----------



## omaryanoo (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get the latest UK/Europe maps for NBT?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

omaryanoo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the latest UK/Europe maps for NBT?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## chanwise (May 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me info about getting the latest NA Maps for CIC?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chanwise said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me info about getting the latest NA Maps for CIC?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## highwind (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi shawn,

2016-02 EVO available?

Thanks!


----------



## tifosielia (Dec 17, 2015)

So NBT EVO has OTA map updates...

1. Are they exactly the same as the manual upgrades or are they done more progressively? 

2. Not that it matters but does your NBT EVO get a FSC code over the air for the update?

3. How long are these updates active for free?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tifosielia said:


> So NBT EVO has OTA map updates...
> 
> 1. Are they exactly the same as the manual upgrades or are they done more progressively?
> 
> ...


1) EVO OTA Updates are regional updates applied to a base version. North America EVO has 13 Regions. (e.g. 2015-2 Base installed w/ OTA Regional update to 2016-1),

2) FSC Code with validity period is already in NBT2 Head Unit.

3) New car typically comes with 3-Year Subscription.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Can I have Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 link?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> Can I have Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 link?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

any news about middle east map update for nbt-evo??

currently i have 2015-2


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

any news about middle east map update for nbt-evo??

currently i have 2015-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

super_fla said:


> any news about middle east map update for nbt-evo??
> 
> currently i have 2015-2


Road Map Middle East EVO 2016-1 was just released. PM sent.


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking for North America Evo 2016-2, hear it's out now...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Neek-O said:


> Looking for North America Evo 2016-2, hear it's out now...


Yes, North America EVO 2016-2 is released PM sent.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn, would you PM me a link for the NBT NEXT 2016-2? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spyder1963 said:


> Hi Shawn, would you PM me a link for the NBT NEXT 2016-2? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## nyst8fmind (May 14, 2014)

*Map update*

Delete


----------



## wgooss01 (May 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can I receive a link to NBT NEXT EUROPE 2016-2 as well some information about how to get a FSC code. I need this for a BMW 5 from 2015, containing the professional navigation.
Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wgooss01 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I receive a link to NBT NEXT EUROPE 2016-2 as well some information about how to get a FSC code. I need this for a BMW 5 from 2015, containing the professional navigation.
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## efloyd (May 30, 2016)

Can I get a link and code for a 2013 535?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

efloyd said:


> Can I get a link and code for a 2013 535?


PM sent.


----------



## F25M-Sport (May 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I need Road Map Europe MOVE 2016-2. Do you have it? Many thanx


----------



## GHV (May 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can you send me details how to get link and code for latest Europe-next maps pls, for an X5 with prof nav. I not sure but is it 2016-2?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F25M-Sport said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I need Road Map Europe MOVE 2016-2. Do you have it? Many thanx





GHV said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you send me details how to get link and code for latest Europe-next maps pls, for an X5.
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## ajmaus (May 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please provide a link for 2016-1 maps for Australia and New Zealand?

My F56 Cooper S has ver EVO 2015-2 (NBTevo_E15413A) installed at the moment

Thank you.


----------



## ajmaus (May 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please provide a link for latest 2016 maps for Australia and New Zealand?

My F56 Cooper S has ver EVO 2015-2 (NBTevo_E15413A) installed at the moment

Thank you.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

*Premium Europe West*

Hi Shawn,

Do you have a link to the Premium Europe West 2016-2 maps yet?

Many thanks,

David


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have a link to the Premium Europe West 2016-2 maps yet?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ajmaus said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please provide a link for 2016-1 maps for Australia and New Zealand?
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Australia 2016-1 EVO is not released yet.


----------



## ajmaus (May 30, 2016)

No problem, thanks Shawn  I'll keep checking back in here.

I came across this but was sceptical of it being a genuine release for 2016-1 maps for Aus/NZ


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it a simple install or?


----------



## Yk Hong (May 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn, my current map version is Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2013 , would you PM me a link for this map latest update version? My ride is 2013 F30 328i M Sport. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daniely30 said:


> Is it a simple install or?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yk Hong said:


> Hi Shawn, my current map version is Road Map SOUTHEAST ASIA Next 2013 , would you PM me a link for this map latest update version? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## user (Mar 5, 2015)

*Europe_Next_2016-2*

Hi Shawn,

can you help me with some info on Europe_Next_2016-2?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

user said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you help me with some info on Europe_Next_2016-2?
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## bdallas9 (May 31, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn. Thanks a ton for the help earlier. Any chance you could help with map updates for my F56? Thanks. BD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bdallas9 said:


> Hey Shawn. Thanks a ton for the help earlier. Any chance you could help with map updates for my F56? Thanks. BD


PM sent.


----------



## joseVAX (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn. Wonderful and amazing job, as always.

I think Europe MOVE 2016-2 is available. Can you give a link for it?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joseVAX said:


> Hi Shawn. Wonderful and amazing job, as always.
> 
> I think Europe MOVE 2016-2 is available. Can you give a link for it?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jvg (May 19, 2016)

Hello shawnsheridan!

Could I have the latest Europe ROUTE maps?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jvg said:


> Hello shawnsheridan!
> 
> Could I have the latest Europe ROUTE maps?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## bimmer1189 (May 22, 2015)

Can I please get link for latest Next Map?


----------



## suboy121 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Please can you help me with some info on Europe_Next_2016-2

Much appreicated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer1189 said:


> Can I please get link for latest Next Map?





suboy121 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please can you help me with some info on Europe_Next_2016-2
> 
> Much appreicated


PM's sent.


----------



## slavgee (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi!
Please, give link for latest EUROPE ROUTE. Thank you.


----------



## slavgee (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi!
Please, give link for latest EUROPE ROUTE. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slavgee said:


> Hi!
> Please, give link for latest EUROPE ROUTE. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## esmane46 (Jun 5, 2016)

May I have the Taiwan Next 2016-2 map?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esmane46 said:


> May I have the Taiwan Next 2016-2 map?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

Deleted, thx for PM


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

*Lookup.xml*

Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest lookup.xml file.

many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest lookup.xml file.
> 
> many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## n9500 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me link for latest Europe MOTION maps?

Thanks!


----------



## benjaleg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you give me a link to the followings maps ?

- Europe_Next_2016-2
- Europe_Move_2016-2

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n9500 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me link for latest Europe MOTION maps?
> 
> Thanks!





benjaleg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you give me a link to the followings maps ?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## damienp (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi,

Just checking is there a latest map for Australia and probably FSC code source?
I'm on 2013 F30 with NBT.

Cheers,
Damien


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

damienp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checking is there a latest map for Australia and probably FSC code source?
> I'm on 2013 F30 with NBT.
> ...


Yes, you can update to Australia NEXT 2016. PM sent.


----------



## Dracocalypse (Jul 13, 2013)

Shawn, good morning. Are there links and codes available for North America NEXT 2016-2? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dracocalypse said:


> Shawn, good morning. Are there links and codes available for North America NEXT 2016-2? Thank you!


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## jusnogood (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Can you send me a link for the European Move 2016-2 update please.


----------



## jusnogood (Apr 17, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## ThreeDirtyFive (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi shawn
any links available for middle east?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jusnogood said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link for the European Move 2016-2 update please.





ThreeDirtyFive said:


> Hi shawn
> any links available for middle east?
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## kienlt91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Can you send me the link for NBT Southeast Asia 2016-2 update please 

Thanks.


----------



## kienlt91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Can you send me the link for NBT Southeast Asia 2016-2 update please 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kienlt91 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> Can you send me the link for NBT Southeast Asia 2016-2 update please
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Lankan100 (Apr 11, 2016)

Please delete double post


----------



## Lankan100 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you link me to the CIC BMW_Road_Map_Europe_West_Premium_2016-2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lankan100 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you link me to the CIC BMW_Road_Map_Europe_West_Premium_2016-2?


PM sent.


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

Can i please have a link to the newest north america nbt map, i think 2016-2? thanks really appreciate the support


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Secret_Asian said:


> Can i please have a link to the newest north america nbt map, i think 2016-2? thanks really appreciate the support


PM sent.


----------



## cjmccie (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi,

Can I get the North America ROUTE 2016-2 Map

Thanks,
Jagan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjmccie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get the North America ROUTE 2016-2 Map
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## AMP-M3 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn!!

Can you please send the FSC code & map info for BMW_Road_Map_North_America_Next_2016-2 to me? I've got two vehicles that need updating, so I can provide last 7 of both VINs in reply to your PM.

Thanks for everything you do for the community!!!


----------



## AMP-M3 (Jun 15, 2016)

duplicate message!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AMP-M3 said:


> Hi Shawn!!
> 
> Can you please send the FSC code & map info for BMW_Road_Map_North_America_Next_2016-2 to me? I've got two vehicles that need updating, so I can provide last 7 of both VINs in reply to your PM.
> 
> Thanks for everything you do for the community!!!


PM sent.


----------



## maf444 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello every one 

Can i have the download link for Middle East premium 2016 navigation map please


----------



## maf444 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello every one 

Can i have the download link for Middle East premium 2016 navigation map please for CIC BMW 750LI 2009


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maf444 said:


> Hello every one
> 
> Can i have the download link for Middle East premium 2016 navigation map please


PM sent.


----------



## maf444 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello every one

Can i have the download link for Middle East premium 2016 navigation map please for CIC BMW 750LI 2009


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maf444 said:


> Hello every one
> 
> Can i have the download link for Middle East premium 2016 navigation map please for CIC BMW 750LI 2009


PM sent.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Also requesting the links for CIC Europe West Premium 2016-2.

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Also requesting the links for CIC Europe West Premium 2016-2.
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## karlmarx (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Please can you help me with some info on Southeast Asia 2016-2

Much appreicated


----------



## bollywoodkid (Jan 5, 2016)

*X5 update*

Can I have the updated navigation link for 16 x5?
Also can the interface be updated?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys, does anybody know how to create a 1USB version from the new BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE PREMIUM 3 USB version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogaa said:


> Guys, does anybody know how to create a 1USB version from the new BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE PREMIUM 3 USB version?


Not possible.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlmarx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please can you help me with some info on Southeast Asia 2016-2
> 
> Much appreicated





bollywoodkid said:


> Can I have the updated navigation link for 16 x5?
> Also can the interface be updated?


PM's sent.


----------



## Kurk jp f31 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Would you PM me links for navigation map Japan Next 2016 ? 

Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kurk jp f31 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you PM me links for navigation map Japan Next 2016 ?
> 
> Regards.


PM sent.


----------



## cmnaac (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send the links for the 2016-2 Europe Maps - Premium/CIC.

Thank you,
Carlos Costa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmnaac said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send the links for the 2016-2 Europe Maps - Premium/CIC.
> 
> Thank you,
> Carlos Costa


PM sent.


----------



## ejw2011 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn.

Can you please send me the links to download cic - North America Premium 2016-2 maps.
Thanks very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejw2011 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Can you please send me the links to download cic - North America Premium 2016-2 maps.
> Thanks very much.


PM sent.


----------



## AcuraSan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Shawn.

I'm looking for the BMW Road Map Europe West Premium (CIC) 2016-2 Multilanguage

Do you have the link ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AcuraSan said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> I'm looking for the BMW Road Map Europe West Premium (CIC) 2016-2 Multilanguage
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Shawn, can I have link for BMW Road Map Europe West Premium (CIC) 2016-2 please. What is the map code for this? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Afsar said:


> Hello Shawn, can I have link for BMW Road Map Europe West Premium (CIC) 2016-2 please. What is the map code for this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send the links for the latest Europe Maps - Premium/CIC.

Regards, CoolFX 

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CoolFX said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send the links for the latest Europe Maps - Premium/CIC.
> 
> Regards, CoolFX
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## frankpaul1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for Western Europe 2016-2 PREMIUM for CIC?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## frankpaul1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the links for Western Europe 2016-2 PREMIUM for CIC?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frankpaul1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for Western Europe 2016-2 PREMIUM for CIC?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## popara (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I have already got BMW Road Map Europe NEXT 2016-2. What missing now is the FSC. Could you generate one for me based on my VIN or give me a link so i can find it somewhere else?

Thanks in advance and greetings
V


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntonM said:


> Dear Shawn,
> Could I have the links for Road Map Europe Route 2016-2 please?
> Thanks in advance,
> Anton.


PM sent.


----------



## Grajjie (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me the newest USA map files as well as installation instructions if you can for my 2011 X3?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grajjie said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the newest USA map files as well as installation instructions if you can for my 2011 X3?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mcdave71 (May 15, 2016)

Would you have a backup dvd image for a '08 CCC in a 650 with nav? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcdave71 said:


> Would you have a backup dvd image for a '08 CCC in a 650 with nav? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

*europe 2016-2*

Hello Shawn, can I please have the links for Europe 2016-2 maps, nbt and cic units?
thanks
Paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samy_1985 said:


> Hello Shawn, can I please have the links for Europe 2016-2 maps, nbt and cic units?
> thanks
> Paul


PM sent.


----------



## shadegrown (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for latest Europe 2016-2 (East) maps for my X5 E70 2011. Can you please help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadegrown said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for latest Europe 2016-2 (East) maps for my X5 E70 2011. Can you please help me?


PM sent.


----------



## Shorty2682 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

can I have the links for the latest Europe Maps for my F31 (06/14 --> NBT) and F20 (11/12 --> CIC)?

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shorty2682 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can I have the links for the latest Europe Maps for my F31 (06/14 --> NBT) and F20 (11/12 --> CIC)?
> 
> thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## marius308 (Jul 11, 2016)

Could someone please help update my map, Europe Premium East 2016-2.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marius308 said:


> Could someone please help update my map, Europe Premium East 2016-2.
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## KLYnick (Oct 16, 2015)

Can I have the link to the latest update for Europe. I also need the activation code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KLYnick said:


> Can I have the link to the latest update for Europe. I also need the activation code.


PM sent.


----------



## ebbab (Jul 6, 2016)

Currently have this in a donor NBT

Europa
BMW Group
101153.3.111
Road Map EUROPE Next 2016-2

Is it possible to convert to North America maps with an update?


----------



## ebbab (Jul 6, 2016)

doublepost


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ebbab said:


> Currently have this in a donor NBT
> 
> Europa
> BMW Group
> ...


You can update from Europe to North America, no problem.

Since you have retrofitted NBT though, FSC Code must be based on NBT VIN, not Car VIN.

PM sent.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn Any new updates for F-80 2015 M3 ?
Thank you


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
Any new updates for 2015 F-80 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pindersk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I get the latest North American Maps for 2013 E70?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## pb102 (May 17, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me info on the latest North American Maps for a 2011 F10?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pb102 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me info on the latest North American Maps for a 2011 F10?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Gogetsit18 (Jul 22, 2016)

Could you please send latest maps for 2011 e90 328i X drive. Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gogetsit18 said:


> Could you please send latest maps for 2011 e90 328i X drive. Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## etnt (Jun 10, 2016)

Can I have the links for the Southeast asia map for NBT and the fsc code? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

etnt said:


> Can I have the links for the Southeast asia map for NBT and the fsc code? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## julius6 (May 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me info on the latest Europe Maps for a E90, 2010 and FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julius6 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me info on the latest Europe Maps for a E90, 2010 and FSC code?


PM sent.


----------



## ajavaid92 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a PM too for the latest European maps (and possible source for FSC code)?

Thanks,

AJ.


----------



## ajavaid92 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a PM too for the latest European maps (and possible source for FSC code)?

Thanks,

AJ.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ajavaid92 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a PM too for the latest European maps (and possible source for FSC code)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bimmertalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

could you please PM me the links to Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 and FSC?

Do maps have a language dependency on the language of the car?

Many thanks!


----------



## bimmertalk (Sep 4, 2016)

./.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmertalk said:


> ...Do maps have a language dependency on the language of the car?...


Map is not language dependent on car language,


----------



## martynhr (Aug 21, 2016)

Me too please, Road Map Europe Next 2016-2
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

martynhr said:


> Me too please, Road Map Europe Next 2016-2
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## martynhr (Aug 21, 2016)

Cheers Shaun,

You dont happen to have a link to the maps only do you?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmertalk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please PM me the links to Road Map Europe Next 2016-2 and FSC?...


PM sent.


----------



## peperonid (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Would you send me link for Road Map Europe Europa EVO 2016-2

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graphys said:


> I want to update my navigation map.
> 
> My car has 2016-1, i need 2016-2 evo.
> 
> Regards.





Gandalf said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan
> 
> Can i have a link to download 2016-2 Europe West map update for X1 F48?
> Thanks a lot in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## Vetteracer (Jan 26, 2007)

Nm


----------



## Vetteracer (Jan 26, 2007)

Forum double posted. Sorry


----------



## ajmaus (May 30, 2016)

*2016 NBTevo for Australia*

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2016 F56 Cooper S, currently running NBTevo 2015.2 for Australia/NZ; I was wondering if there has been an update please?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ajmaus said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2016 F56 Cooper S, currently running NBTevo 2015.2 for Australia/NZ; I was wondering if there has been an update please?
> 
> Thank you.


You can update to ROAD MAP AUSTRALIA & NEW ZEALAND EVO 2016-1. PM sent.


----------



## ajmaus (May 30, 2016)

Thanks very much, Shawn (^_^)


----------



## Headup (Jul 6, 2014)

Shawn...could you please share with me a download link to the latest F10 NBT NEXT 2017 maps please? Thanks!


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

.... are 2017 maps come out ?
.... also for europe ?

thanks for info guys ....

Roby


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

.... are 2017 maps come out ?
.... also for europe ?

thanks for info guys ....

Roby


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> .... are 2017 maps come out ?
> .... also for europe ?
> 
> thanks for info guys ....
> ...


No, not for Europe.


----------



## rabsso (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello 
Do you have link for middle east nbt evo for bmw g11 2016


----------



## rabsso (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello 
Do you have link for middle east nbt evo for bmw g11 2016


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rabsso said:


> Hello
> Do you have link for middle east nbt evo for bmw g11 2016


PM sent.


----------



## 330dx (Sep 20, 2016)

any link available for Europe Next 2016-2? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

330dx said:


> any link available for Europe Next 2016-2? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## alsaleh (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi
Do u have for Middle East Next NBT BMW X5 2014 ?


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the BMW Integated Navigation.
Have anyone a Link to Install
- Danger Spots Europe
- Real Time Traffic Germany
- Funny Voices: Darth Vader (ger.)

thx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jole14 said:


> I have the BMW Integated Navigation.
> Have anyone a Link to Install
> - Danger Spots Europe
> - Real Time Traffic Germany
> ...


What are "Danger Spots?"
Traffic is an option code (6AM Real Time Traffic Info or 6UH Traffic Information).

I switched my navigation voice to British English, but never heard switching BMW voice to anything besides another language. Wayz has options for voices like Darth Vader, Morgan Freeman, Arnold Schwarzenegger, etc.


----------



## catnip2377 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi,

Just got a 2013 x3 and noticed that the maps are very outdated.

Can I have a link for an update? I am in Canada, so North American Maps. 

I have the premium navigation if that matters.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catnip2377 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a 2013 x3 and noticed that the maps are very outdated.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> What are "Danger Spots?"
> Traffic is an option code (6AM Real Time Traffic Info or 6UH Traffic Information).
> 
> I switched my navigation voice to British English, but never heard switching BMW voice to anything besides another language. Wayz has options for voices like Darth Vader, Morgan Freeman, Arnold Schwarzenegger, etc.


Danger Spots = speed cameras
Code 6AM Not possible: it is not a Navigation from bmw factory.
Www.integrated-navigation.com


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

hey guys, any news on Europe 2017-1 next for NBT? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> hey guys, any news on Europe 2017-1 next for NBT? Thanks a bunch!


No. It will drop whenever BMW AG decides it is time.


----------



## matejfn (Sep 28, 2016)

hill67 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am also interested in Europe PREMIUM 2016 west.
> I already have an FSC code.
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


Hi Shawn,

I am also interested in latest Europe PREMIUM charts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matejfn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am also interested in latest Europe PREMIUM charts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

May I have link for BMW Road Map Europe Europa EVO 2016-2/2017-1?
Thanx in advance!


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

May I have link for BMW Road Map Europe Europa EVO 2016-2/2017-1?
Thanx in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> May I have link for BMW Road Map Europe Europa EVO 2016-2/2017-1?
> Thanx in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Europe Move 2017-1 is released.
Premium and Next 2017-1 will be released later this week.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

double post bug


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Europe Move 2017-1 is released.
> Premium and Next 2017-1 will be released later this week.


Yes, I know, although I hear only NEXT will come next week, not PREMIUM, but we shall see. Europe EVO 2016-4 was also released.


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

matejfn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am also interested in latest Europe PREMIUM charts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Shawn,

I Am interested by the same thing. Please.

Thank you in avance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deidier said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I Am interested by the same thing. Please.
> 
> Thank you in avance !


PM sent.


----------



## neo0912 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Could you send me the link to the latest Europe EVO map?

Thanks a lot
Neo


----------



## oshevtsov (Sep 6, 2016)

neo0912 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the latest Europe EVO map?
> 
> ...


Can I ask for the same please, latest Europe EVO?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo0912 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the latest Europe EVO map?
> 
> ...





oshevtsov said:


> Can I ask for the same please, latest Europe EVO?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM's sent.


----------



## yums (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey shawn, do you have the South America next 2017-1 map? 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yums said:


> Hey shawn, do you have the South America next 2017-1 map?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Just in case if someone is interested (as for the time being). I have the config files to merge the 3USB 2016-2 ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST/EAST to 1USB.


----------



## mlodysxf (Oct 6, 2016)

Could you please send me the links for the latest Europe EVO maps?
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mlodysxf said:


> Could you please send me the links for the latest Europe EVO maps?
> Regards


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## marcomix (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for the download road map Europe route 2016-2 ?
if is possible with fsc code.. i have a f31

Thanks a lot !


----------



## marcomix (Jan 7, 2015)

double


----------



## sante (Oct 7, 2016)

*map*

Hello Shawn,

I need the map europe 2016-2 (NBT) and the fsc code.. i have a f31.
Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcomix said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the download road map Europe route 2016-2 ?
> if is possible with fsc code.. i have a f31
> ...





sante said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I need the map europe 2016-2 (NBT) and the fsc code.. i have a f31.
> Can you help me?


PM's sent.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi, Shawn can you send me link for next europe 2016-2?NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Hi, Shawn can you send me link for next europe 2016-2?NBT


PM sent.


----------



## williamthx (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I have a X5 F15 from dec'14. Can you please let me know how to get the latest West Europe Map 2017 and how to update it?

Many thanks


----------



## williamthx (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I have a X5 F15 from dec'14. Can you please let me know how to get the latest West Europe Map 2017 and how to update it?

Many thanks


----------



## Yellowbelly (Oct 8, 2016)

*2016-2 Motion Western Europe*

Hi does anyone have the link to the latest Europe(West) motion CIC maps, 2016-2 I presume?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

williamthx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a X5 F15 from dec'14. Can you please let me know how to get the latest West Europe Map 2017 and how to update it?
> 
> Many thanks





Yellowbelly said:


> Hi does anyone have the link to the latest Europe(West) motion CIC maps, 2016-2 I presume?


PM's sent.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for the download road map Europe route 2016-2 ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the download road map Europe route 2016-2 ?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Mthagreat (Sep 6, 2016)

Can someone please send me the link to copy the navigation discs, Northern America (West Coast)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mthagreat said:


> Can someone please send me the link to copy the navigation discs, Northern America (West Coast)


PM sent.


----------



## Mthagreat (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## CDNbacon (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

I own a 2014 x3 35i in Canada with premium navigation. Can you please send a link for the maps and how to update?

Thanks


----------



## CDNbacon (Jun 21, 2011)

double post*


----------



## graphys (Sep 16, 2016)

Shawn;

Have you got 2017-1 nbt evo, europe map links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graphys said:


> Shawn;
> 
> Have you got 2017-1 nbt evo, europe map links?


No one does, as it is not released. Latest is Europe EVO 2016-4.


----------



## Umi2304 (Oct 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Has Europe Next 2017-1 been released?
Where can I get them?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Umi2304 said:


> Has Europe Next 2017-1 been released?
> Where can I get them?
> Thanks in advance...


PM sent.


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

May I have the links for Europe NBT 2017 too, please Shawn?

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> May I have the links for Europe NBT 2017 too, please Shown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn, i would like to have the link for Next 2017-1 europe please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> Hi Shawn, i would like to have the link for Next 2017-1 europe please


PM sent.


----------



## andyrp (Dec 31, 2015)

Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andyrp (Dec 31, 2015)

Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fireme (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn would it be possible to send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please. 
Thanks.....Andy


----------



## Jannesky (May 16, 2013)

Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyrp said:


> Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





fireme said:


> Hi Shawn would it be possible to send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please.
> Thanks.....Andy





Jannesky said:


> Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please. Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi shawn could i also get the latest link for 2017-1 next map for NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iam said:


> Hi shawn could i also get the latest link for 2017-1 next map for NBT


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Europe 2017-1 NEXT and Premium 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Dr Shawn,

May I also get link to download European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,
Nico


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Europe 2017-1 NEXT and Premium
> Thanks in advance





NinoFR said:


> Hi Dr Shawn,
> 
> May I also get link to download European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## djalexnl (Mar 10, 2016)

*European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT*

Hi Shawn,

May I also get link to download European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?

Thanks in advance.

Alexander


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djalexnl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I also get link to download European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Oliver76 (Jun 10, 2016)

Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please

Thanks
Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oliver76 said:


> Shawn can you send me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 please
> 
> Thanks
> Oliver


PM sent.


----------



## mfre (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link for Europe NBT 2017?
Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mfre said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link for Europe NBT 2017?
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can you send me a link to Europe Next 2017-1 ?
Thanks in advance

M.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you send me a link to Europe Next 2017-1 ?
> Thanks in advance
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I already have LifeTime FSC code

Thanks

M.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> I already have LifeTime FSC code
> 
> Thanks
> 
> M.


Ok. I am sure the Torrent will show up pretty soon.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I am sure the Torrent will show up pretty soon.


thanks


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn

Is the Europe Premium 2017-1 available?
If yes, could you please point me to the right way? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Is the Europe Premium 2017-1 available?
> If yes, could you please point me to the right way?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## robertfi (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link for Europe NBT 2017?
Thanks in advance!
Robert


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robertfi said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link for Europe NBT 2017?
> Thanks in advance!
> Robert


PM sent.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to Europe West Premium 2017-1.

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to Europe West Premium 2017-1.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Is Premium Europe 2017-1 (CIC) out? If yes can I have a link for West and East? TIA


----------



## EdwinF30 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Mr. Shawn,

May I also get link to download European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?

Many thanks,

Edwin


----------



## hill67 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Another one with a request for Europe West Premium 2017-1.
Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,
Marcel

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T810 met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Breach said:


> Is Premium Europe 2017-1 (CIC) out? If yes can I have a link for West and East? TIA





hill67 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Another one with a request for Europe West Premium 2017-1.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


As of now, Europe West PREMIUM 2017-1 can be obtained if Map Update (Map & FSC Code) is needed, but not East. PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdwinF30 said:


> Hi Mr. Shawn,
> 
> May I also get link to download European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?
> 
> ...


Same thing. Europe NEXT 2017-1 can be obtained if Map Update (Map & FSC Code) is needed. PM sent.


----------



## hardtech (Oct 18, 2016)

hello mr shawn,

i need an map update for my 335i f30. i got 2016-1 and wanna update to 2017-1.

fsc and download link are needed.

thx mate


----------



## TMNet (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn. 
Shipped my F30 2012 from UK to Malaysia. It has Road Map Europe Next 2013. Please advise how to swap this map to latest Malaysia map - I think Road Map South East Asia NEXT 2016.
1) do I need to delete Europe map first and if this is the case ...how
2) to get the link for South East Asia 2016
3) FSC unlock code
Appreciate your help and explanation
Thanks


----------



## mybmwx1 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Navigation upgrade for 2013 X1*

Hi Shawn,

I am having Road Map North America Premium 2013-1A on 2013 X1
Is the 2017-1 NBT for North America available right version for me?
Pls let me know DIY steps and the link to right place to download.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TMNet said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Shipped my F30 2012 from UK to Malaysia. It has Road Map Europe Next 2013. Please advise how to swap this map to latest Malaysia map - I think Road Map South East Asia NEXT 2016.
> 1) do I need to delete Europe map first and if this is the case ...how
> 2) to get the link for South East Asia 2016
> ...


You can update you to Southeast Asia NEXT 2016-2. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mybmwx1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am having Road Map North America Premium 2013-1A on 2013 X1
> Is the 2017-1 NBT for North America available right version for me?
> ...


No. You need 2017-1 PREMIUM Map for CIC, not NEXT Map for NBT. PM sent.


----------



## deepflyer911 (Dec 13, 2014)

@shawnsheridan could you please sent me a link to download the Europe next NBT 2017-1

One question in advance, is it the final version or the beta?

Thx in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deepflyer911 said:


> @shawnsheridan could you please sent me a link to download the Europe next NBT 2017-1
> 
> One question in advance, is it the final version or the beta?
> 
> Thx in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## bigwonder (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest lookup.xml?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigwonder said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest lookup.xml?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, Shawn!
Could you please send links for 2017-1 Europe for nbt and cic.
and lookup file as well.
thanx in advance


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, Shawn!
Could you please send links for 2017-1 Europe for nbt and cic.
and lookup file as well.
thanx in advance


----------



## Bolle (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
could you please pm me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file?
Thank you so much in advance.

Best regards,
Bolle


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zr666zr said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> Could you please send links for 2017-1 Europe for nbt and cic...


Europe PREMIUM 2017-1 not released.



Bolle said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please pm me the link for Europe Next 2017-1...


PM's sent.


----------



## thedezza (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please pm me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file?
Thank you in advance

D


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thedezza said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please pm me the link for Europe Next 2017-1...


PM sent.


----------



## crisfeup (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn 
Can you please pm me also the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file?
Thank you in advance


----------



## crisfeup (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn 
Can you please pm me also the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file?
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisfeup said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you please pm me also the link for Europe Next 2017-1...


PM sent.


----------



## crisfeup (Dec 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn


----------



## userM (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn 
Can you please pm me also the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file?
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

userM said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you please pm me also the link for Europe Next 2017-1...


PM sent.


----------



## pyyn0 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please pm me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file for cic?
Thank you in advance 

-pyyn0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pyyn0 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please pm me the link for Europe Next 2017-1 and lookup file for cic?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> -pyyn0


No. NEXT Map is for NBT not CIC.


----------



## DiXmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, Shawn!

Could you please send me links for 2017-1 Europe for nbt and cic and lookup file?

Thanx in advance


----------



## DiXmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, Shawn!

Could you please send me links for 2017-1 Europe for nbt and cic and lookup file?

Thanx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DiXmon said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> 
> Could you please send me links for 2017-1 Europe for nbt and cic...


Europe PREMIUM 2017-1 not released.


----------



## Saeger (Oct 28, 2016)

What is the latest MAP for South America ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Saeger said:


> What is the latest MAP for South America ?


South America has 2017-1 releases. PM sent.


----------



## DiXmon (Aug 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Europe PREMIUM 2017-1 not released.


Do you have last actual maps for CIC?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DiXmon said:


> Do you have last actual maps for CIC?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## taasaa (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

What is the latest maps for CIC in the US?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

taasaa said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> What is the latest maps for CIC in the US?
> 
> Thank you.


You can update to North America PREMIUM 2017-1. PM sent.


----------



## Acheron (Jun 27, 2014)

Anything available for South Africa? (2014 F21)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Acheron said:


> Anything available for South Africa? (2014 F21)


South Africa has 2017 Maps released. PM sent.


----------



## Steveyp (Oct 12, 2016)

*USB Port in Glove Compartment unresponsive*

Hi

Anyone knows what would cause the USB port in the glove compartment not to recognise USB stick correctly formatted - FAT32? I have been having this issue for a while and this week took the car to the BMW garage where I was told they have to keep it for a day to check - rather ridiculous to me. However it was mentioned to me it could be a fuse but don't know which one. Help please!


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

hi is south east asia map 2017 map released? can pm me? thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steveyp said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone knows what would cause the USB port in the glove compartment not to recognise USB stick correctly formatted - FAT32? I have been having this issue for a while and this week took the car to the BMW garage where I was told they have to keep it for a day to check - rather ridiculous to me. However it was mentioned to me it could be a fuse but don't know which one. Help please!


Car needs newer CIC firmware to support USB Update, so maybe firmware is too old.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> hi is south east asia map 2017 map released? can pm me? thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not released.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

2 sites here are claiming EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 as available for paid download.

you know how true that is?
https://bmwnavipro.com
https://bmw-navi-maps.co.uk

i'm currently on premium 2016-2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> 2 sites here are claiming EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 as available for paid download.
> 
> you know how true that is?
> ...
> i'm currently on premium 2016-2


It is common for sellers to advertise map as available before it actually is. They call it "pre-order".


----------



## valtteri (Oct 23, 2016)

Double post...


----------



## valtteri (Oct 23, 2016)

Is this correct thread to request for URL to maps?

2016-2 Europe WEST PREMIUM
2016-2 Europe EAST PREMIUM

06/2010 F11 with Navi Professional

- valtteri


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

valtteri said:


> Is this correct thread to request for URL to maps?
> 
> 2016-2 Europe WEST PREMIUM
> 2016-2 Europe EAST PREMIUM
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi
I'd appreciate getting a link to download Europe Next 2017-1 if available, plus required entry in lookup.xml
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colinquack said:


> Hi
> I'd appreciate getting a link to download Europe Next 2017-1...


PM sent.


----------



## skuzzy (Oct 23, 2016)

hi Shawn,

i need road map europe next 2016-2 plz.
thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skuzzy said:


> hi Shawn,
> 
> i need road map europe next 2016-2 plz.
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Shawn. Send me payment details pls. '09 e90 thanks bud. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> Hey Shawn. Send me payment details pls. '09 e90 thanks bud.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Road map EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 WEST is now also available


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogaa said:


> Road map EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 WEST is now also available


So is East.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> So is East.


whoops, yessir


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Can you send me download link? For Europe Premium West. I get my own fsc. 
Thanks.


----------



## turbogate (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Shawn,

Can I please have the link to North America NBT 2017-01? Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> Can you send me download link? For Europe Premium West...





turbogate said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I please have the link to North America NBT 2017-01?...


PM's sent.


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, Shawn!
Send me plz link for 2017-1 europe premium east and lookup parameters!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zr666zr said:


> Hi, Shawn!
> Send me plz link for 2017-1 europe premium east...


PM sent.


----------



## mussorgsky (Oct 20, 2016)

I am trying to retrofit my head unit from basic media to entrynav on my F45. It looks like a plug and play process and the screen did shows the navigation stuffs. But when I unplug it and put it back again, it starts showing blank screen but is lighted on the background so that means it has something to do with resolution. However, I had already coded it to support my 8.8 inch screen. Thus, does anyone knows whether I can reset this head unit connection with the car? When I read the ECU via E-Sys, the HU_ENTRYNAV did not shows any green icon for the CAFD.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, Please we need link for premium europe 2017-1 west for CIC, and 2017-1 europe next for NBT navy.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, Please we need link for premium europe 2017-1 west for CIC, and 2017-1 europe next for NBT navy.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi, Please we need link for premium europe 2017-1 west for CIC, and 2017-1 europe next for NBT navy.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone had problem with FSC lifetime code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pilot1981 said:


> Anyone had problem with FSC lifetime code?


Many have. PM sent.


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

How to solve lifetime FSC problem?!
Thanx!


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

pilot1981 said:


> Anyone had problem with FSC lifetime code?


No problem for me - the code I created with my 1B file hasn't changed/still works for 2017-1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buzzy7 said:


> How to solve lifetime FSC problem?!
> Thanx!


Easy. Replace invalid one with valid one.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Easy. Replace invalid one with valid one.


:bigpimp:


----------



## kronos22 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,
please I need the europe 2017-1 for business NBT navigator on my F20 (middle 2015).
Thanx in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kronos22 said:


> Hello,
> please I need the europe 2017-1 for business NBT navigator on my F20 (middle 2015).
> Thanx in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## bassie007 (Sep 5, 2016)

Is the 2017-1 version for the business navi also available? And can you with a new FSC also get RTTI and BMW apps on the screen?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bassie007 said:


> Is the 2017-1 version for the business navi also available? And can you with a new FSC also get RTTI and BMW apps on the screen?


Business Navi can be several different maps depending on the specific Head Unit (MOVE, MOTION, ROUTE, etc.).

RTTI is via Provisioning of car only. BMM Apps is possible with 9C FSC Code.

PM sent.


----------



## Dimooon85 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn! Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Europa ROUTE 2016 update? HU is Entrynav S606A (Business navi).
Thank you!


----------



## F10_50d (Sep 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Could you please share the link for European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?

Thanks in advance and best regards,


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Easy. Replace invalid one with valid one.



Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dimooon85 said:


> Hi Shawn! Can you please PM the links for BMW Road Map Europe Europa ROUTE 2016 update? HU is Entrynav S606A (Business navi).
> Thank you!





F10_50d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the link for European Maps Next 2017-1 for NBT ?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best regards,


PM's sent.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST 2017-1 1 version USB also available. You can merge the files from this version with your current 2017-1 3 USB version so you do not have to download the entire thing all over again.


----------



## lassehald (Nov 5, 2015)

Do 'we' have a link for CIC Europe West 2017?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lassehald said:


> Do 'we' have a link for CIC Europe West 2017?


PM sent.


----------



## treks (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello.
Please send the link to me.
Thanks


----------



## treks (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello.
Please send the link to me.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

treks said:


> Hello.
> Please send the link to me.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## umesh chand (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks shawn. Do u know where can I get map update for X5


----------



## Kardesken (Aug 22, 2015)

Can I have a link for Road map EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 WEST?


----------



## rob37uk (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Would really appreciate a link to Europe Premium WEST 2017-1 please,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rob37uk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would really appreciate a link to Europe Premium WEST 2017-1 please,


PM sent.


----------



## Kardesken (Aug 22, 2015)

Have somebody here mentioned what to put in the lookup.xlm for Europe Premium West 2017-1? Because I don't really know that..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kardesken said:


> Can I have a link for Road map EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 WEST?





Kardesken said:


> Have somebody here mentioned what to put in the lookup.xlm for Europe Premium West 2017-1? Because I don't really know that..


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

umesh chand said:


> thanks shawn. Do u know where can I get map update for X5


PM sent.


----------



## Kardesken (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you shawnsheridan


----------



## svezg (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me with the link for Europe_West_Premium_2017-1

Many Thanks!


----------



## svezg (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me with the link for Europe_West_Premium_2017-1

Many Thanks!

ps. not sure what happend but sorry for the double post...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

svezg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me with the link for Europe_West_Premium_2017-1
> 
> Many Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## cola88 (Feb 18, 2015)

Can i have a link for BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE PROFESSIONAL 2016 EAST


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cola88 said:


> Can i have a link for BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE PROFESSIONAL 2016 EAST


PM sent.


----------



## RepoMan555 (Nov 5, 2016)

Can someone please help me to get a link for the EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 WEST?
Kind regards!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RepoMan555 said:


> Can someone please help me to get a link for the EUROPE PREMIUM 2017-1 WEST?
> Kind regards!


PM sent.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Would also really like a link to Europe Premium West 2017-1

Many thanks,

Richard


----------



## pyyn0 (Nov 28, 2009)

wanted: Europe PREMIUM Road Map 2017-1 and FSC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would also really like a link to Europe Premium West 2017-1
> 
> ...





pyyn0 said:


> wanted: Europe PREMIUM Road Map 2017-1 and FSC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## ap2 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello,

I would like a link to Europe Premium West 2017-1

BR and many thanks.


----------



## ap2 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello,

I would like a link to Europe Premium West 2017-1

BR and many thanks.


----------



## b16juv (Oct 30, 2015)

HI Shawn, can I get link for Europe Next 17-1 maps update and an FSC key?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

b16juv said:


> HI Shawn, can I get link for Europe Next 17-1 maps update and an FSC key?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## J3bbe (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello Shawn

I have Road Map Europe Next 2013 NBT_G14024I. Can I get the 2017 Maps pls


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

J3bbe said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> I have Road Map Europe Next 2013 NBT_G14024I. Can I get the 2017 Maps pls


PM sent.


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could I get latest Europe Evo map link or any info to get it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Duplicated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coachrecio said:


> Hi Shawn, could I get latest Europe Evo map link or any info to get it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## telmangr (Nov 26, 2016)

hello dear shawnsheridan

could i please have the link for european maps latest version for my car? bmw f30 320 business navi. thanks a lot! you rock 
pm me plz


----------



## telmangr (Nov 26, 2016)

hello dear shawnsheridan

could i please have the link for european maps latest version for my car? bmw f30 320 business navi. thanks a lot! you rock 
pm me plz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

telmangr said:


> hello dear shawnsheridan
> 
> could i please have the link for european maps latest version for my car? bmw f30 320 business navi. thanks a lot! you rock
> pm me plz


PM sent.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi
Wloud you please send me link for last updated map for e65 e66 750 2006, professional for middle east.
Regards


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi
Wloud you please send me link for last updated map for e65 e66 750 2006, professional for middle east.
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mjksoft said:


> Hi
> Wloud you please send me link for last updated map for e65 e66 750 2006, professional for middle east.
> Regards


No, sorry. Finding any older CCC Navigation System DVD images beyond North America and Europe is next to impossible.


----------



## wjrez (Jul 3, 2016)

I have the 2016-2 premium for my 2013 F30 CIC. Is there any value in updating at this time to the 2017-2 version?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wjrez said:


> I have the 2016-2 premium for my 2013 F30 CIC. Is there any value in updating at this time to the 2017-2 version?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


Yes, as with each new release, new streets, additional POI's, and additional 3D Maps are added, and improvements to the routing algorithm are made.

Latest release is 2017-1. not 2017-2. PM sent.


----------



## benjaleg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi shawn,

Can you sent me a link to the last NBT Europe Map please ?
I Already have the FSC code.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benjaleg said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Can you sent me a link to the last NBT Europe Map please ?


PM sent.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

My friend has a X1 2012 (E chassis) and it has 606 nav business unit. When he hits "nav button" on iDrive, it aks for a code.
The question is: if the car has 606, wouldn't NAV be activated by default?
What kind of code is that? FSC maybe?
Is it possible to get/buy this code somewhere?


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

My friend has a X1 2012 (E chassis) and it has 606 nav business unit. When he hits "nav button" on iDrive, it aks for a code.
The question is: if the car has 606, wouldn't NAV be activated by default?
What kind of code is that? FSC maybe?
Is it possible to get/buy this code somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> My friend has a X1 2012 (E chassis) and it has 606 nav business unit. When he hits "nav button" on iDrive, it aks for a code.
> The question is: if the car has 606, wouldn't NAV be activated by default?
> What kind of code is that? FSC maybe?
> Is it possible to get/buy this code somewhere?


Yes, it wants FSC Code for Navigation map. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ralphlauren said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Looking for Europe 2017 maps link for E87. Can you send link please?
> 
> Thanks..


PM sent.


----------



## hajime71 (Dec 26, 2016)

*hajime71*

Hi,Shawn.

Send me the link for Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2016 or 2017. Pls

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hajime71 said:


> Hi,Shawn.
> 
> Send me the link for Road Map Japan PREMIUM 2016 or 2017. Pls
> 
> Thanks


Japan PREMIUM 2017 and Japan NEXT 2017 are released. PM sent.


----------



## mrCS (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I already managed to get West Europe Premium 2017-1 files but I'm missing an fsc code / 1b file.

Could you please PM me one?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrCS said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I already managed to get West Europe Premium 2017-1 files but I'm missing an fsc code / 1b file.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## highwind (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,
BMW Road Map Europe Europa EVO 2017-1 already available?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

highwind said:


> Hello,
> BMW Road Map Europe Europa EVO 2017-1 already available?
> Thanks.


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## xklusiv (Oct 11, 2012)

*SEA 2017 Pro map needed*

Hi Shawn

Can u send me the link?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xklusiv said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can u send me the link?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## f20 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Shawn, canyou please pm me a link to the final version of the NBT Europe Next 2017-1 (.112 version) ?

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f20 said:


> Hey Shawn, canyou please pm me a link to the final version of the NBT Europe Next 2017-1 (.112 version) ?
> 
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## wearenotmonkey (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the 2017 South East Asia map update. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luchador (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Shawn, could you please pm me a link to the final version of the NBT Europe Next 2017-1 (.112 version) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## valtteri (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey Shawn, could you please PM me the link to BMW Road Map Europe Business 2017? If not available, please send a link to 2016 version.

- valtteri


----------



## superkrups20056 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey Shawn, could I get the CIC MAP link, as well as your source for VIN/FSC codes? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wearenotmonkey said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me the 2017 South East Asia map update. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





Luchador said:


> Hey Shawn, could you please pm me a link to the final version of the NBT Europe Next 2017-1 (.112 version) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





valtteri said:


> Hey Shawn, could you please PM me the link to BMW Road Map Europe Business 2017? If not available, please send a link to 2016 version.
> 
> - valtteri





superkrups20056 said:


> Hey Shawn, could I get the CIC MAP link, as well as your source for VIN/FSC codes? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## musclegym (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi, 

Can you please send me the MAP links and code source for

BMW ROAD MAP EUROPE MOTION 2017-1

? 

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

musclegym said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the MAP links and code source for
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Sejiaxe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi,Shawn.


Send me the link for Road Map Japan NEXT 2017 for NBT. Pls

Thanks


----------



## Sejiaxe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi,Shawn.


Send me the link for Road Map Japan NEXT 2017 for NBT. Pls

Thanks


----------



## icicles9 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Could i please have a link for Australia / New Zealand 2017 for the CIC Premium. 

Kind regards 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgsgs (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,Shawn,


Can you send me the link for Road Map Turkey Premium 2017. Please

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sejiaxe said:


> Hi,Shawn.
> 
> Send me the link for Road Map Japan NEXT 2017 for NBT. Pls
> 
> Thanks





icicles9 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could i please have a link for Australia / New Zealand 2017 for the CIC Premium.
> 
> ...





gsgsgs said:


> Hi,Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link for Road Map Turkey Premium 2017. Please
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn 

Could you please send Eastern Europe CIC Premium 2017-1 link 
USB version would be perfect if available.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juhhuu said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please send Eastern Europe CIC Premium 2017-1 link


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Luchador said:


> Hey Shawn, could you please pm me a link to the final version of the NBT Europe Next 2017-1 (.112 version) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would like to have the free link of the Euope Next 2017-1 final (.112) too please.
I don't need a FSC code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> I would like to have the free link of the Euope Next 2017-1 final (.112) too please.
> I don't need a FSC code.


PM sent.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi 
Can I also have the link for Europe map?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Raymnd said:


> Hi
> Can I also have the link for Europe map?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I would like to have the free link of the Euope Next 2017-1 final (.112) too please.
> I don't need a FSC code.
> 
> 
> ...


Free link of Europe Next 2017-1 is still build .110


----------



## Angor (May 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn.
could you please send me Europe CIC Premium 2017-1 link ?

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Angor said:


> Hi Shawn.
> could you please send me Europe CIC Premium 2017-1 link ?
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## M-Scope (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn ,

I would like to update my E71 X6 '14 navigation from Europe PREMIUM 2014.1 to South East Asia PREMIUM 2017.1.
Can you please advise what do I need and the FSC code?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

M-Scope said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> 
> I would like to update my E71 X6 '14 navigation from Europe PREMIUM 2014.1 to South East Asia PREMIUM 2017.1.
> Can you please advise what do I need and the FSC code?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bmw_tod (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Simpaty

Can you please cleanup your inbox as it's full and you're not able to receive new PMs. 

Thanks


----------



## nvb1001 (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Shawn,

please PM me the FSC codes for NBT North America NEXT 2017-1 update (for X1).
thanks as always!


----------



## nvb1001 (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Shawn,

please PM me the fsc codes for NBT North America NEXT 2017-1 update (for X1).
thanks as always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nvb1001 said:


> hi Shawn,
> 
> please PM me the FSC codes for NBT North America NEXT 2017-1 update (for X1).
> thanks as always!


PM sent.


----------



## Agastos (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Shawn!
Would you send me PM with the latest bmw road map europe (east) route update and the code please. Thank you!


----------



## andymaru1448 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link for "Road Map Japan NEXT 2017" for NBT(F31) including a FSC code?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hugin72 said:


> Hi Shawn
> May I have the link for latest Europe Next map ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Roystonc (Jan 13, 2017)

*2017 south east Asia map*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, can I have the instruction and link to the 2017 south east asia map?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roystonc said:


> Hi Shawn, can I have the instruction and link to the 2017 south east asia map?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## BrandTrader (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link for "Road Map Japan NEXT 2017" for 2014 F34?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BrandTrader said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link for "Road Map Japan NEXT 2017" for 2014 F34?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kiaman (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi

Would you send the link for BMW Road Map North America PREMIUM 2017-1

Thanks you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kiaman said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you send the link for BMW Road Map North America PREMIUM 2017-1
> 
> Thanks you!


PM sent.


----------



## Daniel535i (May 24, 2016)

Do you have the Australian Maps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel535i said:


> Do you have the Australian Maps?


Australia / New Zealand 2017 maps are released. PM sent.


----------



## hersch123 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2017-1
thanks 

hersch123


----------



## hersch123 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2017-1
thanks 

hersch123


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hersch123 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would be most grateful if you could send me a link for NBT Europe Next 2017-1
> thanks
> 
> hersch123


PM sent.


----------



## bimmertw (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share me the link for Taiwan Next 2017-1 for NBT

Thanks in advance.


regards, Bob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmertw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share me the link for Taiwan Next 2017-1 for NBT
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## navizip (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
can I get E-Sys , PSdZData, Europe 2017 NBT Maps, FSC code, please.
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

navizip said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can I get E-Sys , PSdZData, Europe 2017 NBT Maps, FSC code, please.
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## GuySnyder (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Please send link to NBT 2017 Map Update.

Thank You..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GuySnyder said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please send link to NBT 2017 Map Update.
> 
> Thank You..


PM sent.


----------



## MilzGatez (Jan 10, 2017)

May I get an update link for North America PREMIUM 2016-1 (CIC Systems)??

thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MilzGatez said:


> May I get an update link for North America PREMIUM 2016-1 (CIC Systems)??
> 
> thank you in advance


Latest is North America PREMIUM 2017-1. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lamprosk said:


> I have 2006 e60 with professional hifi , can i have 2017 edition maps??


PM sent.


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please share me the link for Taiwan PREMIUM 2017 for cic Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please share me the link for Taiwan PREMIUM 2017 for cic Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Do you know when Europe Next 2017-2 map will be released ?

Thanks and regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NinoFR said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you know when Europe Next 2017-2 map will be released ?
> 
> Thanks and regards


No. When it Drops, it Drops, whenever that is. BMW is never like clockwork with map releases.


----------



## putango (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Shawn! 
My car have CIC business navigation!
The BMW NEXT MAP SOUTHEAST ASIA ( for NBT ) have VietNam but the BMW premium MAP SOUTHEAST ASIA (for CIC). Any ideas ? Can you convert ?


----------



## putango (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Shawn! 
My car have CIC business navigation!
The BMW NEXT MAP SOUTHEAST ASIA ( for NBT ) have VietNam but the BMW premium MAP SOUTHEAST ASIA (for CIC) no VietNam. Any ideas ? Can you convert ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putango said:


> Hi Shawn!
> My car have CIC business navigation!
> The BMW NEXT MAP SOUTHEAST ASIA ( for NBT ) have VietNam but the BMW premium MAP SOUTHEAST ASIA (for CIC). Any ideas ? Can you convert ?


No not possible to convert. For CIC, there is no PREMIUM map with Vietnam coverage.


----------



## NinoFR (Dec 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. When it Drops, it Drops, whenever that is. BMW is never like clockwork with map releases.


Thanks so much Shawn...


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

Can I please get link for newest bmw next map?

Thanks in advance Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get link for newest bmw next map?
> 
> Thanks in advance Shawn!


PM sent.


----------



## zzsprade (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

May I please have info on latest Premium 2017 maps for Australia for CIC. Build is 2010 (Post March 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## zzsprade (Feb 23, 2017)

Apologies - Double Post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zzsprade said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I please have info on latest Premium 2017 maps for Australia for CIC. Build is 2010 (Post March 2010)
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rlfletch (Feb 23, 2017)

Purchased 2013 X5 35I Premium and want to update the nav. It appears to have never been updated. What do I need? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rlfletch said:


> Purchased 2013 X5 35I Premium and want to update the nav. It appears to have never been updated. What do I need? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## mfshin (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me link to latest f10 CIC system navigation? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mfshin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me link to latest f10 CIC system navigation? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Keithark (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Looking for the latest uk/European maps for my 2014 640d NBT.
Can you point me in the right direction please ,any help would be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Keithark (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Looking for the latest uk/European maps for my 2014 640d NBT.
Can you point me in the right direction please ,any help would be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## xXRAGHAVXx (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I'm also looking for the latest North America maps for my 2013 F10 NBT. Cheers!.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xXRAGHAVXx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm also looking for the latest North America maps for my 2013 F10 NBT. Cheers!.


PM sent.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

I know all of the Bimmerfest forum members really appreciate your effort in keeping us informed, educated and updated. :thumbup:

My X4 F26 currently has installed:

142161.3.210
Australia/New Zealand EVO 2016-2
NBTevo H163031

maps and just wondering if there is a later version available?

Cheerz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daMANiack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I know all of the Bimmerfest forum members really appreciate your effort in keeping us informed, educated and updated. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Road Map Australia/New Zealand EVO 2017-1 was just released.


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

HI can you send me the info too? I have an I3 (build 5/2016) and XS5 build 11/2015

thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> Road Map Australia/New Zealand EVO 2017-1 was just released.


Hi Shawn,

Are they available yet to download and install?

Do you need a FSC code or similar?

Cheerz  :F


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Don Juan said:


> HI can you send me the info too? I have an I3 (build 5/2016) and XS5 build 11/2015
> 
> thanks





daMANiack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Are they available yet to download and install?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## BimmerBoj (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey Shawnsheridan. Thank you so much for your work an support here!! Its so great

Im looking for an Update for my f11 from 2011. Germany/europe would be interesting for me. Can you send it to me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BimmerBoj said:


> Hey Shawnsheridan. Thank you so much for your work an support here!! Its so great
> 
> Im looking for an Update for my f11 from 2011. Germany/europe would be interesting for me. Can you send it to me?


PM sent.


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you send me the link for NBT South east Asia 2017-1. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pierreye said:


> Can you send me the link for NBT South east Asia 2017-1. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## dinin (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I would like to update to the most recent maps for USA/NA, I have the original maps on my 2014 428i. 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dinin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would like to update to the most recent maps for USA/NA, I have the original maps on my 2014 428i.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## wcinvest (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to update my 2013 BMW X1 to the latest maps for the USA/NA. I have the original maps as well. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wcinvest said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to update my 2013 BMW X1 to the latest maps for the USA/NA. I have the original maps as well. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

may I ask for the link of NBT NEXT 2017?

Thanks


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi,

may I ask for the link of NBT NEXT 2017?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gerazzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> may I ask for the link of NBT NEXT 2017?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## nelsonmatt (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I was wondering if you could pm me everything needed to update the maps in my 2013 328i... cic. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nelsonmatt said:


> Hi Shawn, I was wondering if you could pm me everything needed to update the maps in my 2013 328i... cic. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## -TW- (May 25, 2015)

Hi, I've been trying to find latest Premium Europe West & East maps for my 2011 F10 with Prof Navi. Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-TW- said:


> Hi, I've been trying to find latest Premium Europe West & East maps for my 2011 F10 with Prof Navi. Thank You!


PM sent.


----------



## guarnere (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,

Is there already Europe Premium 2017-1 release?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guarnere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there already Europe Premium 2017-1 release?


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## cheybey (May 17, 2013)

Shawn I'm trying to find updates for a 2011 Z4 E89 north america. Car has never been updated. Wondering if you could help. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cheybey said:


> Shawn I'm trying to find updates for a 2011 Z4 E89 north america. Car has never been updated. Wondering if you could help. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## frank460699 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey Shawn, do you have Taiwan map 2017? My X5 F15 need it. Oh,fsc do you know how to create one?
Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frank460699 said:


> Hey Shawn, do you have Taiwan map 2017? My X5 F15 need it. Oh,fsc do you know how to create one?
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## xinfax (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I am looking for the latest AUS & NZ Move Maps 2017 and procedure to obtain the FSC code for my 2013 320i BMW? 

Hope to here from you soon.

thanks!


----------



## xinfax (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I am looking for the latest AUS & NZ Move Maps 2017 and procedure to obtain the FSC code for my 2013 320i BMW? 

Hope to here from you soon.

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xinfax said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for the latest AUS & NZ Move Maps 2017 and procedure to obtain the FSC code for my 2013 320i BMW?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Aliendex (Apr 5, 2017)

Edit


----------



## slyguynz (Jun 1, 2015)

*Nbt-evo - au / nz*

Hi guys,

Been battling like hell since Jan with BMW NZ trying to do things the proper way..

Bought a late 2016 UK 440i, which had all the extra map, connected drive services (for 3 years) etc.

They've finally got it to a point where i can add my VIN to Connected Drive, however, all the concierge services etc. in the car are all still on UK locale.

Could someone be kind enough to give me the DL location for the Road Map AUSTRALIA/NEW ZEALAND EVO 2017-1 map?

Cheers, Sly


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slyguynz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been battling like hell since Jan with BMW NZ trying to do things the proper way..
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## syamsulstar (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I am looking for Southeast ASIA PREMIUM 2017 map data. Would really appreciate it if you could help me out. Just the map data would do. Please send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

syamsulstar said:


> Hi Shawn, I am looking for Southeast ASIA PREMIUM 2017 map data. ...


PM sent.


----------



## machguy (Apr 22, 2017)

Shawn I'm trying to find updates for a 2013 x1 north america. Car has never been updated. Wondering if you could help. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

machguy said:


> Shawn I'm trying to find updates for a 2013 x1 north america. Car has never been updated. Wondering if you could help. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

can you send me a link to the newest NBT Europe Maps?
Europe NEXT 2017-1 or 2?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> can you send me a link to the newest NBT Europe Maps?
> Europe NEXT 2017-1 or 2?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, guys.
Could you please send me link for road map Europe Route 2017 and lookup.xml


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zr666zr said:


> Hi, guys.
> Could you please send me link for road map Europe Route 2017...
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

thanx


----------



## SkallaMike (May 4, 2017)

Hi,
Do you have link for the latest North America release please? I have a 2013 X5 with professional system. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SkallaMike said:


> Hi,
> Do you have link for the latest North America release please? I have a 2013 X5 with professional system. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## adostrom (Apr 25, 2017)

I need to update our 2009 E90 335ix that is still running the original 2009 maps! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adostrom said:


> I need to update our 2009 E90 335ix that is still running the original 2009 maps! Thanks so much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## SkallaMike (May 4, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## mark550 (May 6, 2017)

I'd like to update the maps in my 2014 550xi (they're still the original maps). Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mark550 said:


> I'd like to update the maps in my 2014 550xi (they're still the original maps). Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## rupertclark (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn, please would you send me a link to the Road Map EUROPE Next latest. 
Is the 2017-2 coming out soon, should I wait if it is imminent?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rupertclark (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn, please would you send me a link to the Road Map EUROPE Next latest. 
Is the 2017-2 coming out soon, should I wait if it is imminent?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rupertclark said:


> Hi Shawn, please would you send me a link to the Road Map EUROPE Next latest.
> Is the 2017-2 coming out soon, should I wait if it is imminent?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## CMoney1991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Shawn can I have a link for the most up to date North America map for the CIC system?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CMoney1991 said:


> Hey Shawn can I have a link for the most up to date North America map for the CIC system?


PM sent.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey shawn, can you send me the link to latest maps. I have a 2011 X6 CIC system.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gresh said:


> Hey shawn, can you send me the link to latest maps. I have a 2011 X6 CIC system.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## poonmh (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Shawn, 

If possible, may I have the link to latest available maps for My F10 CIC? 

Thank you.


----------



## poonmh (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Shawn, 

If possible, may I have the link to latest available maps (Hong Kong) for My F10 CIC? 

Thank you.


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Good Morning, as i have seen in the german f10 forum, the Europe 2017-2 should be outside. Can anybody tell me when i can get it ?

Greetings


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

*Europe Premium 2017-2*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link to the Europe Premium 2017-2 maps. I need West.

Many thanks,


----------



## skywampa (Jul 20, 2016)

Shawn, can you PM me details for North America EVO 2017-1.

Thanks!


----------



## skywampa (Jul 20, 2016)

Shawn, can you PM me details for North America EVO 2017-1.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ultimarvel said:


> Shawn, can you PM me details for North America EVO 2017-1.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jovebot (Jul 19, 2015)

*Looking for SOUTH EAST ASIA PREMIUM 2017*

Hi Shawn,
Could you please share SOUTH EAST ASIA PREMIUM 2017?

Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jovebot said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please share SOUTH EAST ASIA PREMIUM 2017?
> 
> Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## zr666zr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, Shawn,
Could you please send me links for EUROPE 2017-2 next and premium.


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zr666zr said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> Could you please send me links for EUROPE 2017-2 next and premium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Europe NEXT 2017-2 is not even released.


----------



## shorshane (Oct 9, 2015)

Can you help me with updating my F30 Southeast Asia map? I haven't update since 2015


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shorshane said:


> Can you help me with updating my F30 Southeast Asia map? I haven't update since 2015


PM sent.


----------



## Noesoe (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi. I have a 2004 530i Professional CCC can you help? Location: Finland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Noesoe said:


> Hi. I have a 2004 530i Professional CCC can you help? Location: Finland


PM sent.


----------



## ze7 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, Shawn,

Could you please help me with latest update for EUROPE premium (E91 Touring Dec2010, VIN F014591). Current maps Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2010.

Many Thanks
Jose


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ze7 said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Could you please help me with latest update for EUROPE premium (E91 Touring Dec2010, VIN F014591). Current maps Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2010.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Europe 2017-2 NEXT is finally released and ready for download.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

can you please send me the download link, thanks


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

Simpaty said:


> Europe 2017-2 NEXT is finally released and ready for download.


Could you send me downlod link please.Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bommibaer said:


> can you please send me the download link, thanks





ppolaris said:


> Could you send me downlod link please.Thanks...


PM's sent.


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi Dear shawn,
PM not received.Could you send me again please?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> Hi Dear shawn,
> PM not received.Could you send me again please?
> Thanks.


Done.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vintageoilrag said:


> Hi, I am looking for a Europe 2017 ver 2 NEXT
> F31 330D XDRIVE.
> Many thanks if you are able to help.


PM sent.


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Could you send me the link for Europe 2017-2 NEXT?

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igrik72 said:


> Could you send me the link for Europe 2017-2 NEXT?
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to latest navigation update EU for CIC?

As ever, much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phamaker said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to latest navigation update EU for CIC?
> 
> As ever, much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## ooopsss (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello

Can i have latest lookup.xml and a download link for Europe Route 2017-2 ?

Thanks


----------



## ooopsss (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello

Can i have latest lookup.xml and a download link for Europe Route 2017-2 ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ooopsss said:


> Hello
> 
> Can i have latest lookup.xml and a download link for Europe Route 2017-2 ?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Cameroon (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to road map europe evo 2017-3?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cameroon said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to road map europe evo 2017-3?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dombera (Aug 17, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, can I have a link to this map too (europe evo 2017-3)?
Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dombera said:


> Hi Shawn, can I have a link to this map too?
> Thank you,


PM sent.


----------



## konuknet (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Shawn, can I have a link to latest Turkey Premium map too?
Thank you,


----------



## maxvpalov (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Shawn. Could you please send me a link to latest Europe map update? I will try to add it to my ID6 NBT2 today***1102;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxvpalov said:


> Hi Shawn. Could you please send me a link to latest Europe map update? I will try to add it to my ID6 NBT2 today***1102;


PM sent.


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

i have 2015 x 5 with original map. can i have the most recent north America link please?

thanks


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

edit: sry double post


----------



## BMWteke0611 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello, would you be able to forward info on the most current map info for NA Premium (CIC)? Thank you !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

segma98 said:


> i have 2015 x 5 with original map. can i have the most recent north America link please?
> thanks





BMWteke0611 said:


> Hello, would you be able to forward info on the most current map info for NA Premium (CIC)? Thank you !!


PM's sent.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Send me the link for Europe NEXT?
Thanks


----------



## L730 (Feb 20, 2017)

Looking for maps for 2011 F25... Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> ...My question is, can you send me the way for download this NBT bmw next europe 2018-1 maps???? Thanks very match.





L730 said:


> Looking for maps for 2011 F25... Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## cigas4 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to have map update for BMW E71 X6 2010, Europe maps. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## cigas4 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to have map update for BMW E71 X6 2010, Europe maps. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cigas4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to have map update for BMW E71 X6 2010, Europe maps.
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## crvgt (Apr 15, 2006)

*Latest USA Maps*

Hey Shawn - can you tell me what the latest USA maps available are for a 2015 435xi?

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crvgt said:


> Hey Shawn - can you tell me what the latest USA maps available are for a 2015 435xi?
> 
> thanks!


Latest is North America NEXT 2018-1. PM sent.


----------



## iz6byo (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn
please,can you help me for the update?
where get the maps and the used codes for generate the fsc,i have the exe file for do it.
thanks


----------



## iz6byo (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn
please,can you help me for the update,F11 MY2013?
where get the maps and the used codes for generate the fsc,i have the exe file for do it.
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iz6byo said:


> Hi Shawn
> please,can you help me for the update?...


PM sent.


----------



## pbwatson (Nov 22, 2017)

Can I get an update? Not sure which system I have (looks most like the cic in your original post) 2013 328i w/nav professional navigation (option code=S609A)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pbwatson said:


> Can I get an update? Not sure which system I have (looks most like the cic in your original post) 2013 328i w/nav professional navigation (option code=S609A)


PM sent.


----------



## patrick23 (Nov 24, 2017)

*2018-1 nbt next europe*

Hi Shawn,
could you please send NBT bmw next europe 2018-1 maps?
Thanks very match!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patrick23 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please send NBT bmw next europe 2018-1 maps?
> Thanks very match!


PM sent.


----------



## Buhntz (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello Shawn - could you please send me a link to the latest North America *EVO* map update?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Buhntz said:


> Hello Shawn - could you please send me a link to the latest North America *EVO* map update?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

hello shaw!

can I have a torrent link to the EUROPE NEXT 2018-1 map ...
thanks to you


----------



## truetemper81 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello, request if could please send NBT NEXT North America 2018-1 maps?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> hello shaw!
> 
> can I have a torrent link to the EUROPE NEXT 2018-1 map ...
> thanks to you





truetemper81 said:


> Hello, request if could please send NBT NEXT North America 2018-1 maps?
> Thank you in advance!


PM's sent.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

HI Shawn, would you please send me a link for NBT NA 2018-1. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## alex520 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn!
Could you please send me the links for the Europe nbt maps?
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex520 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Could you please send me the links for the Europe nbt maps?
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## Vladf11 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello,

Can I get a link for bmw 520d F11 2011 cic maps. Western Europe please


----------



## alex520 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shawn do you know when comming eu next 2018-2 
can somebody share link to eu next 2018-1 maps?


----------



## alex520 (Jul 13, 2015)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vladf11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I get a link for bmw 520d F11 2011 cic maps. Western Europe please


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex520 said:


> Shawn do you know when comming eu next 2018-2
> can somebody share link to eu next 2018-1 maps?


No, there is no set release schedule. PM sent.


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

HI Shawn, would you please send me a link for map Europe EVO 2018-1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> HI Shawn, would you please send me a link for map Europe EVO 2018-1. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## firaxo (Dec 5, 2016)

hi shawn.
i currently have "road map EUROPE next 2017-2" installed.
is there anything newer you can send me please, such as "ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2018-1"?

also - do i need "FSC activation code"? where do i get that?

many thanks. your help is much appreciated!


----------



## firaxo (Dec 5, 2016)

hi shawn.
i currently have "road map EUROPE next 2017-2" installed.
is there anything newer you can send me please, such as "ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2018-1"?

also - do i need "FSC activation code"? where do i get that?

many thanks. your help is much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firaxo said:


> hi shawn.
> i currently have "road map EUROPE next 2017-2" installed.
> is there anything newer you can send me please, such as "ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2018-1"?
> 
> ...


Yes, PM sent.


----------



## firari (Dec 2, 2016)

HI Shawn, would you please send me a link for map Europe EVO 2018-1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firari said:


> HI Shawn, would you please send me a link for map Europe EVO 2018-1. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## S1000RR_Neil (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Shaun,

Could you send links for the latest European update? My NBT is still at 2015 :-o
Cheers


----------



## S1000RR_Neil (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Shaun,

Could you send links for the latest European update? My NBT is still at 2015 :-o
Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

S1000RR_Neil said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Could you send links for the latest European update? My NBT is still at 2015 :-o
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## francesco_ita (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, may I have the link for ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2018-1 ? I already have an FSC code. Thank you very much


----------



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

Shawn - could you pm me on a link for latest cic map for a 2011 F11? Thank you so much.


----------



## kostasof (Oct 23, 2017)

Can i have the latest cic map for BMW f11?


----------



## EdgarsP (Nov 14, 2019)

Pm sent Shawn


----------



## mundo74 (Oct 8, 2005)

PM sent shawn thx

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mundo74 said:


> PM sent shawn thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Info sent.


----------



## iDegenerated (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

Could I get a link to the newest version for North America NBT Next? No need for FSC code though since I have a lifetime one.

Thanks! Have a nice day.


----------



## iDegenerated (Nov 17, 2019)

Oops, double-posted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iDegenerated said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a link to the newest version for North America NBT Next?...


PM sent.


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, Shawn
Could You send me link for newest map Europe Premium and NBT

Thanks


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, Shawn
Could You send me link for newest map Europe Premium and NBT

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi, Shawn
> Could You send me link for newest map Europe Premium and NBT
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pulickps (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone has the 2018 or 19 navi for north america. Please PM me if possible. highly appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pulickps said:


> Anyone has the 2018 or 19 navi for north america. Please PM me if possible. highly appreciated


You should enable PM function then...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pulickps said:


> Anyone has the 2018 or 19 navi for north america. Please PM me if possible. highly appreciated


VM sent.


----------



## pulickps (Dec 26, 2014)

*Navi update*

Thanks for the message. I have 2016 Map already. i was looking for updating to most recent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pulickps said:


> Thanks for the message. I have 2016 Map already. i was looking for updating to most recent.


I cannot reply to your PM. Your PM Receive is still not Enabled:

_pulickps has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.​_


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, Shawn
Could You send me link for newest map Europe EVO
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michal.dm said:


> Hi, Shawn
> Could You send me link for newest map Europe EVO
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## prdv (Apr 21, 2016)

*Cic premium europe west 2020-1*

Hi Shawn, please send me a link for CIC PREMIUM EUROPE WEST 2020-1

Do you also happen to know the map codes for this release?
Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

prdv said:


> Hi Shawn, please send me a link for CIC PREMIUM EUROPE WEST 2020-1
> 
> Do you also happen to know the map codes for this release?
> Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## Tonf31 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-1? thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tonf31 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-1? thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dom_f (May 19, 2019)

Hi shaun,

looking for a NBT EVO 2020 for a 2015 M4.


Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dom_f said:


> Hi shaun,
> 
> looking for a NBT EVO 2020 for a 2015 M4.
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## montanus (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

would you please so kind to help me with FSC-Code for BMW F45:

Road Map Europe West ROUTE 2020-1
VIN: V406900
(WBA2A31070V406900)

Thank you very much
montanus


----------



## montanus (Feb 11, 2008)

double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

montanus said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> would you please so kind to help me with FSC-Code for BMW F45:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-1 please ? 
Thanks


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-1 please ? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-1 please ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Brand (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

could you send me the links for

ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2020-1
(F32)

and

ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST PREMIUM 2020-1 - 1 USB:
(F25)

too?

THX
Brand


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brand said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the links for
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Shamash (Apr 15, 2015)

Heya,
I'd love to get my hands on the map data of:

CIC PREMIUM EUROPE WEST 2020-1

(FSC codes not an issue)

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shamash said:


> Heya,
> I'd love to get my hands on the map data of:
> 
> CIC PREMIUM EUROPE WEST 2020-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

I've downloaded the 2020 Premium maps but I've gotten the loading process confused with what I do for my F10 with NBT. Can you send me instructions on how to load the premium maps? Is it one or three USBs, etc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bin01123 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I've downloaded the 2020 Premium maps but I've gotten the loading process confused with what I do for my F10 with NBT. Can you send me instructions on how to load the premium maps? Is it one or three USBs, etc


PREMIUM Map is for CIC. If you have NBT, you need NEXT Map instead.


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PREMIUM Map is for CIC. If you have NBT, you need NEXT Map instead.


I do have CIC. The maps are for my wife's E90 with CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bin01123 said:


> I do have CIC. The maps are for my wife's E90 with CIC


Extract map package, and Copy the "pkgdb" folder and "config.nfm" file to the root of a >= 32 Gb Fat32 Formatted USB Flash Drive and make update via Glovebox USB Port, not Armrest USB Port.


----------



## TinCanSailor (Dec 6, 2019)

May I have the latest US/North America Maps for my 2015 m6 Gran Coupe? Let me know if you need any additional information. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TinCanSailor said:


> May I have the latest US/North America Maps for my 2015 m6 Gran Coupe? Let me know if you need any additional information. Thank you in advance.


Enable your PM function, and then send me one.


----------



## TinCanSailor (Dec 6, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Enable your PM function, and then send me one.


lol, I thought I had the config settled but realized when sending that I had inadvertently denied non-contacts from PMing me. I think I have that cleared up now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TinCanSailor said:


> lol, I thought I had the config settled but realized when sending that I had inadvertently denied non-contacts from PMing me. I think I have that cleared up now.


:thumbup:


----------



## m3buzz (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey Shawn! 
Would it be possible to get a link for North American latest maps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m3buzz said:


> Hey Shawn!
> Would it be possible to get a link for North American latest maps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## xpnglitch (Apr 23, 2020)

Gday!!!!! do you happen to have any southeast asia maps 2016+ for NEXT NBT and if you have them CIC/MOVE

Thanks!!!

Ben


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xpnglitch said:


> Gday!!!!! do you happen to have any southeast asia maps 2016+ for NEXT NBT and if you have them CIC/MOVE
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Ben


There is no such thing as Southeast Asia MOVE Map. PM sent.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
Thanks


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## danwww (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey Shawn!
Would it be possible to get a link for Europe East Next latest maps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danwww said:


> Hey Shawn!
> Would it be possible to get a link for Europe East Next latest maps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi Shawn,

Could you please share the link for latest BMW road map Europe NEXT West 2020-2 ?

Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10_520d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the link for latest BMW road map Europe NEXT West 2020-2 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Tim90 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi! Could you share the link for the latest update for east Europe?


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
Thanks!


----------



## letica (May 10, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
I would like the FSC code for BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2020-02, If Its not possible to get by generator, how can I get it?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tim90 said:


> Hi! Could you share the link for the latest update for east Europe?


"East Europe" by itself is meaningless. East MOTION Map? East PREMIUM Map? East ROUTE Map? East NEXT Map?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didi468 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2020-2 please ?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

letica said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would like the FSC code for BMW Road Map Europe EVO 2020-02, If Its not possible to get by generator, how can I get it?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## esauloff (May 14, 2020)

Hi Shawn.
Could you please send me download link for latest available map updates for 2014 X1 with CIC, North America region?

Current map version is:
_
NA
BMW Group
112124.2.11
Road Map North America PREMIUM 2014-1
_

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esauloff said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Could you please send me download link for latest available map updates for 2014 X1 with CIC, North America region?
> 
> Current map version is:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Shawn,

Would you have Europe MOVE 2020 (already)?

Thanks in advance.

PP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

philpeter said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Would you have Europe MOVE 2020 (already)?
> 
> ...


Not released.


----------



## andreydav (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me the link for Europe West ROUTE 2020-2 please ?
Thanks


----------



## andreydav (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me the link for Europe West ROUTE 2020-2 please ?
Thanks


----------



## andreydav (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me the link for Europe East Route 2020-2 please ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreydav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me the link for Europe West ROUTE 2020-2 please ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## philpeter (Feb 21, 2010)

*BMW Europe MOTION 2020-1*

Hello Shawn

Could you please provide me a link to BMW Europe MOTION 2020-1 map files ?

Thanks and regards,

PP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

philpeter said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could you please provide me a link to BMW Europe MOTION 2020-1 map files ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Fembach (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn.
Could you please send me download link for latest available map updates for my X3 F25

Current map version is:

ECE
BMW Group
101104.2.17
Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fembach said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Could you please send me download link for latest available map updates for my X3 F25
> 
> Current map version is:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MichaelNRW (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

coudl you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe EVO 2020-2?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## MichaelNRW (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

coudl you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe EVO 2020-2?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MichaelNRW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> coudl you please PM me the link for Road Map Europe EVO 2020-2?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Lamprosk (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello,

Can i have latest map for CCC Europe east?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lamprosk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can i have latest map for CCC Europe east?


Sorry, I can't help with old DVD based map.

CCC has not been updated since ROAD MAP EUROPE PROFESSIONAL 2018. Maybe End-Of-Life.


----------



## Lamprosk (Feb 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I can't help with old DVD based map.
> 
> CCC has not been updated since ROAD MAP EUROPE PROFESSIONAL 2018. Maybe End-Of-Life.


Mine is 2008 .

Ok thanks!!


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have a link for the latest US maps for nbt evo?

Thanks!


----------



## mrp22 (Feb 16, 2014)

..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrp22 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have a link for the latest US maps for nbt evo?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Would you be able to send me details for Map 2020-2 Europe NBT Evo.

Thanks


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

Posted same thing 3 times


----------

